# Sticky  Feline health advice



## Dally Banjo

Found this info on the cpl site http://www.cpnewcastle.co.uk/plantstoxictocats.htm

I know its long but please read if you dont already know.

Acocanthera (flowers, fruit)
Aconite (also called Monkshood, Wolfsbane - leaves, flowers, roots)
Acorns (all parts)
Alfalfa (also called Lucerne - foliage)
Almond (seeds)
Aloe Vera (also called Burn Plant - sap)
Alsike Clover (foliage)
Amaryllis (also called Naked Lady - bulbs)
American Yew (also called Yew - needles, seeds, bark)
Amsinckia (also called Tarweed - all above ground, especially seeds)
Andromeda Japonica (all parts)
Angel's Trumpet (also called Chalice Vine, Datura, Trumpet Vine - all parts, especially seeds)
Angel's Wings (also called Elephant Ears - leaves, stems, roots)
Antherium (also called Flamingo Lily, Painter's Palette - leaves, stems, roots)
Apple (seeds)
Apple of Peru (also called Thornapple, Flowering Tolguacha - all parts, especially seeds)
Apricot (inner seed)
Arrowgrass (foliage)
Arrowhead Vine (also called Nepthytis, Tri-Leaf Wonder - leaves, stems, roots)
Asian Lily (Liliaceae - all parts)
Asparagus Fern (shoots, berries)
Australian Nut (all parts)
Autumn Crocus (also called Crocus - all parts)
Avocado (fruit, pit, leaves)
Azalea (all parts)
Baneberry (also called Doll's Eyes - foliage, red/white berries, roots)
Bayonet Plant (foliage, flowers)
Belladonna (all parts, especially black berries)
Bird of Paradise (seeds, fruit)
Bitter Cherry (seeds)
Bitter Nightshade (also called Climbing Nightshade, Bittersweet, European Bittersweet - all parts, especially berries)
Bittersweet (also called Bitter Nightshade, Climbing Nightshade, European Bittersweet - all parts, especially berries)
Black Locust (leaves, shoots, pods, seeds, inner bark)
Black Nightshade (also called Common Nightshade, Nightshade - unripe berries)
Bleeding Heart (foliage, roots)
Bloodroot (all parts)
Blue Flag (also called Flag, Fleur-de-lis, Iris - bulbs)
Blue-Green Algae (all parts)
Bluebonnet (also called Lupine, Quaker Bonnets - all parts)
Boston Ivy (leaves, berries)
Bouncing Bet (also called Soapwort - all parts)
Boxwood (all parts)
Brackenfern; Braken Fern (also called Brake Fern - all parts)
Brake Fern (also called Brakenfern, Braken Fern - all parts)
Branching Ivy (leaves, berries)
Buckeye (also called Ohio Buckey, Horse Chestnut - buds, nuts, leaves, bark, seedlings, honey)
Buckthorn (all parts)
Buddhist Pine (all parts)
Bulbs (all species in the families Amarylliaceae, Iridaceae, Liliaceae - bulbs)
Bull Nettle (also called Carolina Nettle, Horse Nettle - all parts) 
Burn Plant (also called Aloe Vera - sap)
Buttercups (also called Crowfoot (new leaves, stems)
Caladium (all parts)
Caley Pea (all parts)
Calfkill (all parts)
Calla Lily (all parts)
Candelabra Cactus (also called False Cactus - leaves, stem, milky sap)
Carolina Horsenettle (also called Bull Nettle, Horse Nettle - all parts)
Carolina Jessamine (also called Yellow Jessamine, Yellow Jasmine - all parts)
Castor Oil Plant (also called Castor Bean - all parts, especially seeds)
Castor Bean (also called Castor Oil Plant - all parts, especially seeds)
Ceriman (also called Cut-leaf Philodendron, Fruit Salad Plant, Mexican Breadfruit, Split-leaf Philodendron, Swiss Cheese (leaves, stems, roots)
Chalice Vine (also called Angel's Trumpet, Trumpet Vine - all parts)
Charming Dieffenbachia (all parts)
Cherry (also called Bitter Cherry, Choke Cherry, Pin Cherry, Wild Black Cherry - all parts)
Cherry Laurel (foliage, flowers)
Chicks (all parts)
Chinaberry Tree (berries)
Chinese Evergreen (leaves, stems, roots)
Chinese Inkberry (also called Jessamine - fruit, sap)
Chinese Lantern (leaf, unripe fruit)
Choke Cherry (seeds, bark)
Christmas Flower (also called Christmas Plant, Easter Flower, Poinsettia - leaves, stem, milky sap)
Christmas Plant (also called Christmas Flower, Easter Flower, Poinsettia - leaves, stem, milky sap)
Christmas Rose (foliage, flowers)
Chrysanthemum (also called Feverfew, Mum - all parts)
Cineria (all parts)
Clematis (all parts)
Climbing Nightshade (also called Bitter Nightshade, Bittersweet, European Bittersweet - all parts)
Clover (also called Alsike Clover, Red Clover, White Clover - foliage)
Cocklebur (seeds, seedlings, burs)
Common Burdock (burs)
Common Nightshade (also called Black Nightshade, Nightshade - unripe berries)
Common Privet (foliage, berries)
Common Tansy (foliage, flowers)
Coral Plant (all parts)
Cordatum (all parts)
Corn Lily (also called False Hellebore, Western False Hellebore - all parts)
Corn Plant (also called Cornstalk Plant - all parts)
Cornflower (all parts)
Cornstalk Plant (also called Corn Plant - all parts)
Corydalis (leaves, stems, roots)
Cowslip (new leaves, stems)
Crab's Eye (also called Jequirity Bean, Precatory Bean, Rosary Pea - beans)
Creeping Charlie (all parts)
Crocus (also called Autumn Crocus - all parts)
Croton (foliage, shoots)
Crowfoot (also called Buttercup - new leaves, stems)
Crown of Thorns (all parts)
Cuban Laurel (all parts)
Cuckoo Pint (also called Lords and Ladies - all parts)
Cultivated Bleeding Heart (leaves, stems, roots)
Cultivated Larkspur (all parts)
Cutleaf Philodendron (also called Ceriman, Fruit Salad Plant, Mexican Breadfruit, Split-leaf Philodendron, Swiss Cheese Plant - leaves, stems, roots)
Cycads (all parts)
Cyclamen (foliage, flowers, stems)
Cypress Spurge (foliage, flowers, sap)
Daffodil (also called Jonquil, Narcissus - all parts)
Daphne (berries, bark, leaves)
Datura (all parts)
Day Lily (all parts)
Deadly Nightshade (also called Belladonna, Black Nightshade, Common Nightshade - foliage, unripe fruit, sprouts)
Death Camas (also called Amanita - all parts)
Death Cap Mushroom (all parts)
Delphinium (all parts)
Destroying Angel Mushroom (also called Amanita - all parts)
Devil's Backbone (also called Kalanchoe - leaves, stems)
Devil's Ivy (also called Golden Pothos, Pothos - all parts)
Devil's Trumpet (also called Datura - all parts)
Dieffenbachia (also call Dumb Cane - all parts)
Dogbane (leaves, stems, roots)
Doll's Eyes (also called Baneberry - foliage, red/white berries, roots)
Dracaena Palm (foliage)
Dragon Tree (foliage)
Dumbcane (also called Aroids - leaves, stems, roots)
Dutchman's Breeches (also called Staggerweed - leaves, stems, roots)
Dwarf Larkspur (also called Larkspur, Poisonweed - all parts)
Easter Flower (also called Christmas Flower, Christmas Plant, Poinsettia - leaves, stem, milky sap)
Easter Lily (leaves, stems, flowers, bulbs) 
Eggplant (all parts but fruit)
Elaine (all parts)
Elderberry (all parts)
Elephant Ears (also called Angel's Wings - leaves, stems, roots)
Emerald Duke (also called Majesty, Philodendron, Red Princess - all parts)
Emerald Feather (also called Emerald Fern - all parts)
Emerald Fern (also called Emerald Feather - all parts)
English Ivy (leaves, berries)
English Yew (also called Yew - needles, seeds, bark)
Ergot (fungus on seed heads of grains and grasses)
Eucalyptus (all parts)
Euphorbia (foliage, flowers, sap)
European Bittersweet (also called Bitter Nightshade, Bittersweet, Climbing Nightshade - all parts)
Everlasting Pea (all parts)
False Cactus (also called Candelabra Cactus - leaves, stem, milky sap)
False Hellbore (also called Corn Lily, Western False Hellebore - all parts)
Feverfew (also called Chrysanthemum, Mum - leaves, stalks)
Ficus (sap, peel)
Fiddle-leaf Fig (all parts)
Fiddle-Leaf Philodendron (all parts)
Fiddleneck (also called Tarweed - all parts above ground)
Flag (also called Blue Flag, Fleur-de-lis, Iris - bulbs)
Flamingo Plant (all parts)
Flax (foliage)
Fleur-de-lis (also called Blue Flag, Flag, Iris - bulbs)
Florida Beauty (all parts)
Fly Agaric (also called Amanita - all parts)
Four O'Clock (all parts)
Foxglove (leaves, stems, flowers, seeds)
Foxtail Barley (also called Squirreltail Barley, Wild Barley - seedheads)
Fruit Salad Plant (also called Ceriman, Cut-leaf Philodendron, Mexican Breadfruit, Split-leaf Philodendron, Swiss Cheese Plant - leaves, stems, roots)
Gelsemium (foliage, flowers, berries, sap)
Geranium (all parts)
German Ivy (all parts above ground)
Ghost Weed (also called Snow on the Mountain - leaves, stem, milky sap)
Giant Dumbcane (also called Dieffenbachia - all parts)
Gill-Over-The-Ground (all parts)
Glacier Ivy (leaves, berries)
Gladiola (bulbs)
Glory Lily (all parts)
Gold Dieffenbachia (all parts)
Gold Dust Dracaena (foliage)
Golden Chain (also called Laburnum - flowers, seeds)
Golden Pothos (also called Devil's Ivy, Pothos - all parts)
Grapes (all parts; also see Raisins)
Green Dragon (also called Jack-in-the-Pulpit, Indian Turnip - leaves, stems, roots)
Green False Hellebore (also called Indian Poke, White Hellebore - all parts)
Green Gold Nephthysis (all parts)
Ground Ivy (all parts)
Groundsel (also called Ragwort, Tansy Ragwort - all parts above ground)
Hahn's Self-branching English Ivy (leaves, berries)
Heartleaf (also called Parlor Ivy, Philodendron - all parts)
Heartland Philodendron (also called Philodendron - all parts)
Heavenly Bamboo (all parts)
Hellebore (foliage, flowers)
Hemlock (also called Poison Hemlock - all parts)
Henbane (seeds)
Hens-and-Chicks (all parts)
Holly (berries)
Horse Nettle (also called Bull Nettle, Carolina Horsenettle - all parts)
Horse Chestnut (also called Buckeye, Ohio Buckeye - buds, nuts, leaves, bark, seedlings, honey)
Horsebrush (foliage)
Horsehead Philodendron (all parts)
Horsetail (also called Scouringrush - all parts)
Hurricane Plant (bulbs)
Hyacinth (bulbs, leaves, flowers)
Hydrangea (all parts)
Impatiens (also called Touch-me-not - all parts)
Indian Poke (also called Green False Hellebore, White Hellebore - all parts)
Indian Rubber Plant (all parts)
Indian Turnip (also called Green Dragon, Jack-in-the-Pulpit - leaves, stems, roots)
Inkberry (also called Pokeweed - all parts)
Iris (also called Blue Flag, Flag, Fleur-de-lis - bulbs)
Ivies (all species - leaves, berries)
Jack-in-the-Pulpit (also called Green Dragon, Indian Turnip - leaves, stems, roots)
Jamestown Weed (also called Jimsonweed - all parts)
Janet Craig Dracaena (foliage)
Japanese Show Lily (all parts)
Japanese Yew (also called Yew - needles, seeds, bark)
Jasmine (foliage, flowers, sap)
Jatropha (seeds, sap)
Java Bean (also called Lima Bean - uncooked beans)
Jequirity Bean (also called Crab's Eye, Precatory Bean, Rosary Pea - beans)
Jerusalem Cherry (all parts)
Jessamine (also called Chinese Inkberry - fruit, sap)
Jimson Weed (also called Jamestown Weed - all parts)
Johnson Grass (leaves, stems)
Jonquil (also called Daffodil, Narcissus - all parts)
Juniper (needles, stems, berries)
Kalanchoe (also called Devil's Backbone - leaves, stems)
Klamath Weed (also called St. Johnswort - all parts)
Laburnum (also called Golden Chain - flowers, seeds)
Lace Fern (all parts)
Lacy Tree Philodendron (all parts)
Lambkill (also called Sheep Laurel - all parts)
Lantana (also called Lantana Camara, Red Sage, West Indian Lantana, Yellow Sage - foliage, flowers, berries)
Lantana Camara (also called Red Sage, Yellow Sage - foliage, flowers, berries)
Larkspur (all parts)
Laurel (all parts)
Lilies (all species - all parts)
Lily-of-the-Valley (all parts)
Lima Bean (also called Java Bean - uncooked beans)
Locoweed (all parts)
Lords and Ladies (also called Cuckoo Pint - all parts)
Lucerne (also called Alfalfa - foliage)
Lupine (also called Bluebonnet, Quaker Bonnets - all parts)
Macadamia Nut (all parts)
Madagascar Dragon Tree (foliage)
Majesty (also called Emerald Duke, Philodendron, Red Princess - all parts)
Mandrake (also called Mayapple - all but ripe fruit)
Marble Queen (all parts)
Marigold (also called Marsh Marigold - new leaves, stems)
Marsh Marigold (also called Marigold - new leaves, stems)
Mauna Loa Peace Lily (also called Peace Lily - all parts)
Mayapple (also called Mandrake - all but ripe fruit)
Mescal Bean (also called Texas Mountain Laurel - all parts)
Mexican Breadfruit (also called Ceriman, Cut-leaf Philodendron, Fruit Salad Plant, Split-leaf Philodendron, Swiss Cheese Plant - leaves, stems, roots)
Mexican Poppy (also called Prickly Poppy - all parts)
Milk Bush (also called Euphorbia, Tinsel Tree - all parts)
Milkweed (leaves, stems, roots)
Milo (foliage)
Miniature Croton (foliage, shoots)
Mistletoe (all parts)
Mock Orange (fruit)
Monkshood (also called Aconite, Wolfsbane - leaves, flowers, roots)
Moonseed (berries)
Morning Glory (all parts)
Mother-in-Law Tongue (also calledSnake Plant - foliage)
Mountain Laurel (also called Lambkill, Sheep Laurel - all parts)
Mushrooms (also called Amanita, Death Cap, Destroying Angel, Fly Agaric, Panther Cap, Spring Amanita - all parts)
Nap-at-Noon (also called Snowdrop, Star of Bethlehem - all parts)
Narcissus (all parts)
Needlepoint Ivy (leaves, berries)
Nephthytis (also called Arrowhead Vine, Tri-Leaf Wonder - leaves, stems, roots)
Nightshade (also called Black Nightshade, Common Nightshade, Deadly Nightshade - berries)
Nutmeg (nut)
Oaks (buds, young shoots, sprouts, acorns)
Oleander (all parts)
Onion (all parts)
Orange Day Lily (all parts)
Panda (all parts)
Panther Cap Mushroom (also called Amanita - all parts)
Parlor Ivy (also called Heartleaf, Philodendron- all parts)
Peace Lily (also called Mauna Loa Peace Lily - all parts)
Peach (pits, wilting leaves)
Pennyroyal (foliage, flowers)
Peony (foliage, flowers)
Periwinkle (all parts)
Peyote (also called Mescal - buttons)
Philodendron (also called Heartland Philodendron - leaves, stems, roots)
Pie Plant (also called Rhubarb - leaves, uncooked stems)
Pimpernel (foliage, flowers, fruit)
Pin Cherry (seeds)
Pinks (all parts)
Plumosa Fern (all parts)
Poinsettia (also called Christmas Flower, Christmas Plant, Easter Flower - leaves, stem, milky sap)
Poison Hemlock (also called Hemlock - all parts)
Poison Ivy (all parts)
Poison Oak (all parts)
Poison Weed (also called Dwarf Lakspur, Larkspur, Delphinium - all parts)
Pokeweed (also called Inkberry - all parts)
Poppy (all parts)
Potato (sprouts, vines, unripe tubers)
Pothos (also called Devil's Ivy, Golden Pothos - all parts)
Precatory Bean (also called Crab's Eye, Jequirity Bean, Rosary Pea - beans)
Prickly Poppy (also called Mexican Poppy - all parts)
Primrose (all parts)
Privet (also called Common Privet - foliage, berries)
Quaker Bonnets (also called Lupine, Blue Bonnet - all parts)
Queensland Nut (all parts)
Ragwort (also called Groundsel, Tansy Ragwort - all parts above ground)
Raisins (also see Grapes)
Red Clover (foliage)
Red Emerald (all parts)
Red Lily (all parts)
Red Margined Dracaena (also called Straight Margined Dracaena - all parts)
Red Maple (leaves)
Red Princess (also called Emerald Duke, Majesty, Philodendron - all parts)
Red Sage (foliage, flowers, berries)
Red-Margined Dracaena (foliage)
Rhododendron (also called Azalea - all parts)
Rhubarb (also called Pie Plant - leaves, uncooked stems)
Ribbon Plant (foliage)
Richweed (also called White Snakeroot, White Sanicle - leaves, flowers, stems, roots)
Rosary Pea (also called Crab's Eye, Jequirity Bean, Precatory Bean - beans)
Rosemary (foliage)
Rubrum Lily (all parts)
Saddle Leaf (also called Philodendron - all parts)
Sago Palm (all parts)
Satin Pothos (all parts)
Schefflera (also called Philodendron - all parts)
Scotch Broom (all parts)
Scouringrush (also called Horsetail - all parts)
Senecio (all parts above ground)
Sensitive Fern (all parts)
Sheep Laurel (also called Lambkill - all parts)
Silver Queen (also called Chinese Evergreen - leaves, stems, roots)
Singletary Pea (all parts)
Skunk Cabbage (leaves, stems, roots)
Snake Plant (also called Mother-in-law's Tongue - all parts)
Snapdragon (foliage, flowers)
Snow on the Mountain (also called Ghost Weed - leaves, stem, milky sap)
Snowdrop (also called Nap-at-Noon, Star of Bethlehem - all parts)
Soapwort (also called Bouncing Bet - all parts)
Sorghum (foliage)
Spathiphyllum (also called Peace Lily - leaves, stems, flowers, bulbs)
Split-leaf Philodendron (also called Ceriman, Cut-leaf Philodendron, Fruit Salad Plant, Mexican Breadfruit, Swiss Cheese Plant - leaves, stems, roots)
Spotted Cowbane (also called Water Hemlock, Spotted Water Hemlock - all parts)
Spotted Dumb Cane (also called Dieffenbachia - all parts)
Spotted Water Hemlock (also called Spotted Cowbane, Water Hemlock - all parts)
Spring Amanita (also called Amanita - all parts)
Spurges (also called Euphorbia, Milk Bush, Tinsel Tree - all parts)
Squirrelcorn (leaves, stems, roots)
Squirreltail Barley (also called Foxtail Barley, Wild Barley - seedheads)
St. Johnswort (also called Klamath Weed - all parts)
Staggerweed (also called Bleeding Heart, Dutchman's Breeches - leaves, stems, roots
Star Jasmine (foliage, flowers)
Star of Bethlehem (also called Snowdrop, Nap-at-Noon - all parts)
Stargazer Lily (all parts)
Stinging Nettle (also called Wood Nettle - leaves, stems)
String of Pearls (all parts above ground)
Straight Margined Dracaena (also called Red Margined Dracaena - all parts)
Striped Dracaena (foliage)
Sudan Grass (all parts)
Sweet Cherry (seeds)
Sweet Pea (all parts)
Sweetheart Ivy (leaves, berries)
Swiss Cheese Plant (also called Ceriman, Cut-leaf Philodendron, Fruit Salad Plant, Mexican Breadfruit, Split-leaf Philodendron - leaves, stems, roots)
Syngonium (all parts)
Tangier Pea (all parts)
Tansy Ragwort (also called Grounsel, Ragwort - all parts above ground)
Taro Vine (leaves, stems, roots)
Tarweed (also called Amsinckia - all parts above ground)
Texas Mountain Laurel (also called Mescal Bean - all parts)
Thornapple (also called Apple of Peru, Flowering Tolguacha - all parts)
Tiger Lily (leaves, stems, flowers, bulbs)
Tinsel Tree (also called Euphorbia, Milk Bush - all parts)
Tobacco (leaves)
Tolguacha - flowering (also called Apple of Peru, Thornapple - all parts)
Tomato (foliage, vines, green fruit)
Touch-me-not (also called Impatiens - all parts)
Tree Philodendron (leaves, stems, roots)
Tri-Leaf Wonder (also called Arrowhead Vine, Nepthytis - leaves, stems, roots)
Trillium (foliage)
Tropic Snow Dieffenbachia (also called Dieffenbachia - all parts)
Trumpet Lily (all parts)
Trumpet Vine (also called Angel's Trumpet, Chalice Vine - all parts)
Tulip (bulbs)
Tung Oil Tree (all parts) 
Umbrella Plant (all parts)
Variable Dieffenbachia (all parts)
Variegated Philodendron (all parts)
Variegated Wandering Jew (leaves)
Velvet Lupine (all parts)
Venus Flytrap (all parts)
Verbena (foliage, flowers)
Vinca Vine (all parts)
Virginia Creeper (sap)
Walnuts (hulls)
Wandering Jew (leaves)
Warneckei Dracaena (all parts)
Water Hemlock (also called Spotted Cowbane, Spotted Water Hemlock - all parts)
West Indian Lantana (foliage, flowers, berries)
White Clover (foliage)
White Hellebore (also called Green False Hellebore, Indian Poke - all parts)
White Sanicle (also called White Snakeroot, Richweed - leaves, flowers, stems, roots)
White Snakeroot (also called White Sanicle, Richweed - leaves, flowers, stems, roots)
Wild Barley (also called Foxtail Barley, Squirreltail Barley - seedheads)
Wild Black Cherry (seeds)
Wild Bleeding Heart (leaves, stems, roots)
Wisteria (also called Chinese Wisteria, Japanese Wisteria - seeds, pods)
Wolfsbane (also called Aconite, Monkshood - leaves, flowers, roots)
Wood Lily (all parts)
Wood Nettle (leaves, stems)
Yellow Jasmine (also called Carolina Jessamine, Yellow Jessamine - all parts)
Yellow Oleander (also called Yellow Be-Still Tree - all parts)
Yellow Sage (foliage, flowers, berries)
Yellow Star Thistle (foliage, flowers)
Yesterday, Today, Tomorrow (all parts)
Yews (needles, seeds, bark)
Yucca (all parts)


----------



## Izzie999

Crikey at this rate im going to have a very boring balcony!! so does anyone have a list of plants that are SAFE and pretty for my balcony lol!

Izzie


----------



## Dally Banjo

Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrm plastic & cat mint :lol:


----------



## anniebear

lol thats a huge list!!!


----------



## Izzie999

Dally Banjo said:


> Errrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrm plastic & cat mint :lol:


Lol! oh dear!! not good!

Izzie


----------



## Staysee

My dads had an umbrella tree virtually all his life and we've had the same one in our family since....well, before i was born, so its been round cats....forever haha


----------



## Dally Banjo

I do think cats are quite clever in keeping away from the bad plants  its probably more house plants you have to be careful with especially with house cats as they have to interfere with everything, well this lot do


----------



## hobbs2004

Crickey! You have to wonder how cats survived for so long with all those toxic plants around! 

I wonder how long the list for us humans would be?


----------



## PinkPaws

Wow  great thread! Thanks Dally Banjo. I think this would be a good thread to sticky as it's very useful.


----------



## Dally Banjo

PinkPaws said:


> Wow  great thread! Thanks Dally Banjo. I think this would be a good thread to sticky as it's very useful.


Your welcome  dont no how to sticky though


----------



## PinkPaws

Dally Banjo said:


> Your welcome  dont no how to sticky though


I think a mod has to do it


----------



## Dally Banjo

Ah I see


----------



## eric

Wow! i love house plants because I live in a flat but my kitten will be coming first. plastic it is then ...


----------



## Dally Banjo

eric said:


> Wow! i love house plants because I live in a flat but my kitten will be coming first. plastic it is then ...


At least you wont have to water them


----------



## catzz

Do cats generally avoid plants that are toxic to them? I think ourgarden is safe for our cat but I don't know about the neighbours'. She seems to spend a fair bit of time there and not come to any harm and they've also got cats who spend most of their time in the garden


----------



## Dally Banjo

I think they do in gardens, probably more interested in house plants & cut flowers if house cats as they have to interfere well ours do anyway


----------



## MoggyBaby

When I moved into my house I 'sorted out' the garden - according to the safe flowers list I had found somewhere and stuck in a load of climbers including Jasmine which smells divine! I then found a better list of safe flowers and every blooming climber that was in my garden was on that darn list!!! Strangely though, my youngest cat really liked the Jasmine & would often rub his face on the branches!!!

Anyway, long story short, the whole lot was removed and I now have lots of lavander in tubs which also smells great and is totally non-toxic. Also very easy to maintain.

One other point - I will not allow cut lillies into my home. If I receive a bunch of flowers with lillies in, the lillies are removed immediately & safely binned. I tell everyone that I don't like lillies - which I don't if they hurt my boys!! - and so folks know not to send them to me.


----------



## Lumboo

Can I just say that an umbrella plant or schefflera is not 'toxic' to cats. If the leaves of this plant are eaten it can cause a tummy upset, vomitting or depression but no long term damage. 

However, a toxic plant is one that would permanantly injure/kill the cat, so the information regarding this plant is not quite accurate. 

Just thought you may like to know.... :001_smile:


----------



## MrRustyRead

so many risks, so i just keep them all out of reach


----------



## RosalindF

Thanks Daily Banjo for taking the trouble to make that long list of plants 
that are poisonous to cats because some of my neighbours want to 
plants Rhodendrons and Azaleas also geraniums much to my disgust
and pleas not to do so.

Now I've written proof, you've made me 

Rosalind

BTW I've copied a lot of the list out for future reference

[edit] Since this post I've searched on Google for a few sites that have a list of plants that are poisonous to cats,
Hidden dangers of plants this site my vet recommended to me a while back.
Scroll down the RSPCA site Plants that are poisonous to cats - FAQ - - rspca.org.uk


----------



## Bonnie82

I received a beautiful bunch of flowers today... containing lilies. 

We took it straight upstairs and shut it in our bedroom away from the kittens. Our kittens' breeder lost one of her first (pet) cats to lily poisoning. :nonod:


----------



## Jansheff

Bonnie, can I suggest (from experience) that you go even further and chuck them out altogether or give them to someone else? I know it's a terrible shame, but that's how I thought last December, when someone bought me some for my birthday. 

I put them in the front porch which the cats are shut out of. BUT my husband forgot, left the door open and next thing we knew we found a load of cat puke on the hall floor with lily leaves in it. To cut a long story short, after nights at the vets on IV fluids, several blood tests (24 hours later, a week later, a month later, 3 months later) all of which gave elevated readings for his kidneys, it took 6 anxious months to finally get an all clear test- and we know we were extremely lucky to have him not only alive, but fully recovered. The vet still wants to us do another in another 6 months for peace of mind. 

Lilies will not even get down the drive in my house again - it only takes a simple mistake. It's just not worth the risk for a few flowers.


----------



## vivien

I was wondering if it would be a good idea to post a list of chemicals that are toxic to cats and use it as a sticky so people can look up eg jeyes fluid dettol paracetomal asprin and so on I am not very good at this sort of thing as I end up getting a mental block and forget half the things to put down if you think it is a good idea perhaps we could all write what we know to be toxic and then maybe someone who is good at this sort of thing could write it all down and sticky it we have one for plants so what do you think guys thanks for your help in advance

Viv xx


----------



## Dally Banjo

Found this lot on the *cat world site*, there are quite a few I did'nt know about :w00t:

Acetaminophen (Tylenol)
Alcohol
Antifreeze
Aromatherapy oils - Please consult your vet before using ANY aromatherapy oil on your cat. 
Aspirin
Bleach 
Boric Acid
Brake Fluid 
Cleaning Fluid
Chocolate
Coffee
Deodorants 
Deodorizers
Detergent
Disinfectants 
Dye
Fungicides
Furniture Polish
Garlic
Herbicides 
Ibuprofen
Insecticides 
Laxatives
Lead
Metal Polish 
Mineral Spirits
Mothballs 
Nail Polish & Remover
Onion
Paint 
Paint Remover
Paracetamol
Petrol
Phenylbutazone
Photographic Developer 
Rat/Ant Poison
Rubbing Alcohol 
Shoe Polish
Snail/Slug Bait 
Suntan Lotion 
Tar
Teflon
Weedkiller
Windshield Washer
Fluid 
Wood Preservatives
Zinc

http://www.cat-world.com.au/plants-a-other-chemicals-toxic


----------



## buffie

Excellent post DB.One worthy of sticky status I think.


----------



## vivien

Thank you Dally Banjo and Buffie please mods can we make this a sticky as I think this important as if someone needed to check to make sure of something before they bought it they could have a quick look to make sure if it is safe or not. There is one for plants so please let's have one for chemicals. My hubbie spent a fortune on an oil to rub into the garden furniture it still sits in the shed I wouldn't let him use it just as I won't let him treat the decking I am that paranoid about my fur babies both dogs and cats safety.

Viv xx


----------



## alan g a

Great idea. It would be a very long list though. Just think about all the things that are toxic to us. They are also toxic to our pets (dogs and cats).


----------



## havoc

The problem with those lists can be that they do make people paranoid. Many things are toxic, what matters is *how* toxic they are. An alphabetical list doesn't give you any idea which things are most dangerous. Some things can kill a cat if a tiny amount is ingested and some would only cause a problem in very large amounts or if consumed regularly over time.

I've also noticed that lilies aren't listed. I've known of more cats killed by lily pollen than coffee.


----------



## buffie

havoc said:


> The problem with those lists can be that they do make people paranoid. Many things are toxic, what matters is *how* toxic they are. An alphabetical list doesn't give you any idea which things are most dangerous. Some things can kill a cat if a tiny amount is ingested and some would only cause a problem in very large amounts or if consumed regularly over time.
> 
> *I've also noticed that lilies aren't listed*. I've known of more cats killed by lily pollen than coffee.


They are already on the poisonous plants sticky.


----------



## havoc

> They are already on the poisonous plants sticky.


I know and I wouldn't have mentioned it if this list had only been chemicals but it isn't. It lists plants too so I think it could be seen as a definitive list which would be misleading.


----------



## buffie

havoc said:


> I know and I wouldn't have mentioned it if this list had only been chemicals but it isn't. It lists plants too so I think it could be seen as a definitive list which would be misleading.


Sorry must be missing it.I see garlic and onion but no "plants/flowers"


----------



## havoc

See what you mean - I suppose there are people who don't know garlic and onions are plants. I grow my own so don't automatically think of them as something wrapped in plastic in the supermarket


----------



## Dally Banjo

havoc said:


> I know and I wouldn't have mentioned it if this list had only been chemicals but it isn't. It lists plants too so I think it could be seen as a definitive list which would be misleading.


I think the list is more about everyday stuff that we may have/use in the house/garage & there are probably alot more to add. At the end of the day any warning is better than none.


----------



## Dally Banjo

Some signs of household poisoning are:

convulsions 
diarrhea 
abdominal pain 
pale gums / tongue 
swollen tongue 
refusal of food 
continual vomiting

What To Do: 
If your cat is displaying any one or combination of these symptoms it is possible it has ingested a toxic household item. This is dangerous and medical attention should be sought immediately. Try to identify the item that has been ingested and have its scientific name available when you contact your vet.


----------



## vivien

Thank you again Dally Banjo I don't think the mods are going to sticky it  I really think it would be helpful. 

Viv xx


----------



## buffie

vivien said:


> Thank you again Dally Banjo I don't think the mods are going to sticky it  I really think it would be helpful.
> 
> Viv xx


I did contact them via the"contact us" route but no reply.


----------



## hobbs2004

Just a thought. Instead of having it as a separate sticky, could it perhaps be integrated within the plant one within the first post and change the thread title to something that refers to both plants and other chemicals. 

Also, it would be good, also should this get stickied, if the actual source (i.e. website that this has been copied from) is given. 

Also, I think you might want to qualify some of the "toxins" in your post DB. For example, disinfectant - well, there are some that are pet-friendly

Chocolate - I believe white chocolate is not toxic as it doesn't contain any of the cocoa that is at the heart of the problem.


----------



## vivien

Thank you Buffie and Hobbs2004 I think your idea Hobbs2004 is very good I agree I buy a disinfectant from the kennels I get my dogs tripe from it is called Parvovirus- Virucide it is expensive but it guards against
Parvovirus
Distemper 
Rabies 
Influenza
Kennel cough
E.Colin
Ringworm
Panaleukemia
And salmonella
It is for the use around dogs cats and small animals I don't know if it can be got online but I pay £7.95 for it at the kennels they have a boarding cattery and kennels they are also a quarantine kennels and they use this disinfectant

Viv xx


----------



## Dally Banjo

Just a thought but maybe re-title the thread to household things that can be harmfull to cats then it's what it says on the tin so to speak


----------



## vivien

A very big THANK YOU for the sticky:thumbup1::thumbup1: and a very big THANK YOU to all who have helped me with this.

Viv xx


----------



## buffie

:thumbsup:


vivien said:


> A very big THANK YOU for the sticky:thumbup1::thumbup1: and a very big THANK YOU to all who have helped me with this.
> 
> Viv xx


:thumbsup:


----------



## missye87

Don't forget the lucky bamboos! The spiral ones or just straight sticks, usually bought from Ikea! They are related to lilies.


----------



## honeywillow

Orchids? Are they ok, I couldn't see it on the list


----------



## Dally Banjo

honeywillow said:


> Orchids? Are they ok, I couldn't see it on the list


From what I can find out they are fine  wether they would survive this lot however is a differnt matter


----------



## shyboots

Someone gave me lilies too, I put them on top of a high bookshelf but now I'm thinking should I get rid of them, just in case?


----------



## margot

Here is another great site for information on what plants are toxic and NON-toxic to pets. The provide plenty of thorough information regarding the plants, as well as symptons pets will generally show if the plant is ingested.

ASPCA | Toxic and Non-Toxic Plants

No, you don't have to buy plastic plants as there are plenty of those that are non-toxic (just not many of the really nice, pretty house flowers). Roses are non-toxic to cats, so you can keep them around the house! Also, there are plenty of nice vegetables and herbs that are non-toxic. I have sage, basil, coriandar, chives, parsley and rosemary currently growing on my balcony and it looks nice.  Although, chives can be a bit toxic, in small quantities they are okay (they have been used as a seasoning in some commerical foods according to- Are Chives & Herbs Bad for Cats? | eHow.com).

In case anyone does their own searching, I wouldn't go by this list: Safe Plants and Toxic Plants for Cats. I looked some of the 'safe' plants up on the ASPCA website and they were listed as toxic.


----------



## Dally Banjo

Dally Banjo said:


> From what I can find out they are fine  wether they would survive this lot however is a differnt matter


I would if it was me, but our downstairs is all open plan so cant keep them out of anywhere & this lot climb  all be it badly :lol:


----------



## MrRustyRead

you need to keep all of you house hold cleaning products away, but i know lillies are they worst thing


----------



## BelleDeJour

Is it safe to mop my floors with bleach providing the surfaces are dry before my cats walk on them? thank you!


----------



## hayleyj08

BelleDeJour said:


> Is it safe to mop my floors with bleach providing the surfaces are dry before my cats walk on them? thank you!


Just what I was wondering - I am sure I read somewhere this is ok as long as the bleach is diluted (obviously!!) and the floors are left to dry


----------



## Dally Banjo

hayleyj08 said:


> Just what I was wondering - I am sure I read somewhere this is ok as long as the bleach is diluted (obviously!!) and the floors are left to dry


Thats what we do & fine  I think bleach is just a bit dodgy if its not diluted & used to clean litter trays then the cat pees in it & something to do with bleach & the amonia in the cats pee but


----------



## BelleDeJour

thank you thats good to know


----------



## Paulamaria

Hi!!
Just saw this thread and it reminded me of what I was told about the product Xylitol. A natural therapist recommended xylitol to me as I was telling her that my dad always has sweeteners in his coffee and I'd heard lots about them being carcinogenic. Xylitol is a natural sweetener that you can find in tescos etc. However she did say to me that she has to be really careful about leaving her tea/coffee around now as it is highly poisonous for dogs. If you search it in google there seems to be quite a lot written about it!
I know this is a cat thread but thought I'd mention it as it could be the same for cats! Funnily enough a few weeks after she told me this I read Kelly Osbourne writing about how her dog had been seriously ill after I think getting access to her chewing gum or something like that- it's apparently found in sugar free gum, toothpaste and things like that. 
As someone said above, I agree that you could read lots about these sorts of things and go into panic mode, but I thought I'd mention it as it could be useful to someone!


----------



## vivien

Thank you for that I never knew Xylitol was dangerous xx 

Viv xx


----------



## Puddycat

Jesus, wouldnt it be quicker to make a list of plants that arnt toxic?


----------



## Puddycat

And there was me wondering if to feed my cats break fluid, petrol or weed killer for dinner, thanks to this thread Ill give them cat food instead!

Only kidding, its a usefull list if not a bit obvious in parts


----------



## buffie

Puddycat said:


> And there was me wondering if to feed my cats break fluid, petrol or weed killer for dinner, thanks to this thread Ill give them cat food instead!
> 
> Only kidding, its a usefull list if not a bit obvious in parts


It may be obvious to you,but not everyone is as aware as you apparantly are.If a list is made up of potentially harmful products,leaving the obvious "out" may mean someone doesnt realise it is dangerous.


----------



## buffie

Puddycat said:


> Jesus, wouldnt it be quicker to make a list of plants that arnt toxic?


Are you offering .Please do ,all help is appreciated.After all there is nothing worse than seeing a beloved pet dying because someone didnt know that ???? was infact toxic


----------



## Puddycat

buffie said:


> It may be obvious to you,but not everyone is as aware as you apparantly are.If a list is made up of potentially harmful products,leaving the obvious "out" may mean someone doesnt realise it is dangerous.


Yeah sure I get that some people wouldnt realise but if there are people out there who think rat poison for example is safe for cats then they really should not be getting a pet. If the obvious items where omitted from the list it would be much easyer to read through it thats all.


----------



## Puddycat

buffie said:


> Are you offering .Please do ,all help is appreciated.After all there is nothing worse than seeing a beloved pet dying because someone didnt know that ???? was infact toxic


I realy wouldnt know where to start and yeah it would be horrible if that happened which is why the list confuses me a little, I don't know if every toxic plant is on that list, 1 or 2 could easily be missed off and thats why I think I would rather see a list of plants that definatley "ARE NOT" toxic to cats and then I know exactly what plants I can get but with this list I only know which I cannot get. Do you see where I am coming from?


----------



## buffie

Puddycat said:


> Yeah sure I get that some people wouldnt realise but if there are people out there who think rat poison for example is safe for cats then they really should not be getting a pet. If the obvious items where omitted from the list it would be much easyer to read through it thats all.


The "title" is* Household Items Harmful to cats.* why would you not include it.It took me no time at all to scan the list.OK its maybe obvious but it is part of the list therefore it is included.What would you think if you saw the list thinking "rat poison is harmful" and didnt see it.You would either doubt the wisdom of the list or "possibly " think well maybe it isnt after all.


----------



## buffie

Puddycat said:


> I realy wouldnt know where to start and yeah it would be horrible if that happened which is why the list confuses me a little, I don't know if every toxic plant is on that list, 1 or 2 could easily be missed off and thats why I think I would rather see a list of plants that definatley "ARE NOT" toxic to cats and then I know exactly what plants I can get but with this list I only know which I cannot get. Do you see where I am coming from?


In a word "No".If you are in any doubt after looking at the list,ask at the garden centre.At least you know what plants not to buy,which is better than before you looked at the list.


----------



## Puddycat

buffie said:


> In a word "No".If you are in any doubt after looking at the list,ask at the garden centre.At least you know what plants not to buy,which is better than before you looked at the list.


No it doesnt seem you do so I am not going to try and explain further. I was just trying to suggest how the list could be made better, I never claimed I could improve it and I never tried to put the opening poster down for any reason I was just saying that it would be more helpfull if it listed plants that "I could buy" rather than just ones I cant. Like you answered my post on the household items thread, if a something isnt on the list does that mean its safe? Some people might go out and see a plant that it isnt on the list and that its fine and then their cat dies! In one thread you say it does matter that it should be idiot proof and that all items should be listed but in this one you say the opposite and say that at least we have "some" information. To me it seems more important for this list to be complete rather than telling people petrol is dangerous to cats. But thats just me.


----------



## buffie

Puddycat said:


> No it doesnt seem you do so I am not going to try and explain further. I was just trying to suggest how the list could be made better, I never claimed I could improve it and I never tried to put the opening poster down for any reason I was just saying that it would be more helpfull if it listed plants that "I could buy" rather than just ones I cant. Like you answered my post on the household items thread, if a something isnt on the list does that mean its safe? Some people might go out and see a plant that it isnt on the list and that its fine and then their cat dies! In one thread you say it does matter that it should be idiot proof and that all items should be listed but in this one you say the opposite and say that at least we have "some" information. To me it seems more important for this list to be complete rather than telling people petrol is dangerous to cats. But thats just me.


If you look at post 27 there is infact a link to a site which will give those considered to be safe as well as those poisonous.This sticky is simply a guide for members .The point I was making on the other thread was that ,just because it is an obvious danger,that should not preclude it from the list.No list will ever be idiot proof and plants are far more varied and only those which have been proven to be poisonous will be reported.


----------



## Puddycat

buffie said:


> If you look at post 27 there is infact a link to a site which will give those considered to be safe as well as those poisonous.This sticky is simply a guide for members .


Thankyou, thats what I wanted. Is there anyone who has the powers that be who could maybe put that link in the opening post as together they are very helpfull but not so easily found unless you want to read through every post.


----------



## hobbs2004

Here is a link to a list of plants that are toxic to cats and lower down the list is a list of plants that are not toxic:

ASPCA | Print Now

Please be aware though that these kinds of lists don't say how toxic a certain plant is. For example, does a cat only need to ingest a little bit to be poisoned or to suffer ill effects or would they need to eat a load over a long period of time, which I think would be so much more helpful in making an informed decision than just a list of toxic plants.


----------



## buffie

Puddycat said:


> Thankyou, thats what I wanted. Is there anyone who has the powers that be who could maybe put that link in the opening post as together they are very helpfull but not so easily found unless you want to read through every post.


Dont think it is necessary myself.I saw it ,but then I tend to read threads through not just bits.You are more than welcome to ask a mod if you want it moved.


----------



## Puddycat

hobbs2004 said:


> Here is a link to a list of plants that are toxic to cats and lower down the list is a list of plants that are not toxic:
> 
> ASPCA | Print Now
> 
> Please be aware though that these kinds of lists don't say how toxic a certain plant is. For example, does a cat only need to ingest a little bit to be poisoned or to suffer ill effects or would they need to eat a load over a long period of time, which I think would be so much more helpful in making an informed decision than just a list of toxic plants.


That info is just what I needed, thanks. I have just moved into a new apartment and have no plants yet so its nice to see what I can definatley go out and buy in preperation for the new kittens.


----------



## Puddycat

buffie said:


> Dont think it is necessary myself.I saw it ,but then I tend to read threads through not just bits.You are more than welcome to ask a mod if you want it moved.


Dont always have time for that and mostly the key info is in the opening post. Anyway it doesnt matter now as someone has kindly given me the info. And if you knew already that there was a link to the info I was looking for then why not post that in the first place instead of telling me I am free to post a list or objecting to what I posted. By contradicting yourself over the 2 threads you recently answered me in it seems that for some reason you just wanted to oppose whatever I said wether it made sense or not. You tell me in one thread that its important to have a list of even the obvious because some people wouldnt have the common sense to realise something like petrol or poison is toxic to cats and then in this thread I suggest that the list should include more information and you say its not important as if people arnt sure they can ask at the garden centre! Thats says to me you have a problem with me posting my opinion for some reason. I am sorry if I have upset you in anyway as I really didnt mean to. Is it because I am new?


----------



## buffie

Puddycat said:


> Jesus, wouldnt it be quicker to make a list of plants that arnt toxic?


I think you will find that posting the above may have had something to do with the way I replied.The post I mentioned (27)was only 2 posts above your original post on the same page.


----------



## Bonnie82

I think Puddycat might've just been a little  at the length of the list of toxic plants - kinda like "OMG that's a lot!!!" - rather than criticising the list.  As it is quite shocking when you first get cats to realise just how many naturally-growing things are poisonous to them, when you consider how many cats roam freely and don't get sick from eating plants. 

That's the way I read the post though, not that Puddycat was having a go at the OP what is a hugely informative and useful thread... just general shock at how many plants are toxic.

It surprised me when I saw it too, but it's very useful. As is that ASPCA link you posted Buffie - thank you for that - before we let the kittens play in the garden we're going to have to go through our wilderness with a fine-toothed comb trying to identify what everything is!


----------



## Puddycat

buffie said:


> I think you will find that posting the above may have had something to do with the way I replied.The post I mentioned (27)was only 2 posts above your original post on the same page.


You took my post out of context then. I thought it was pretty clear by posting Jesus at the start I was relating to the fact that I was shocked there where so many and that the list of plants that arnt toxic would prob be shorter. Then the rest saying it actually would be good if there was a list of plants that where not harmfull was in response to the way you replied to my first post, I wasnt putting down the opening post in any way, just suggesting that it could be good to have a list of non toxic because the list of toxic ones only gives me an idea what "NOT" to buy. You then replied rather sharply again.

Maybe I should have read the opening 27 posts but I didnt have time before you decided the meaning of my post for yourself and then posted your sarcy comment to which I got a bit peeved about and replied before reading the rest of the thread. Please dont keep trying to put things on me or making out I have done something wrong, I can understand that you read my intentions wrong and I apologise if I worded it wrong and didnt clearly state it was said in a jokey way.

Again I dont know why I should but I apologise for any missunderstanding but maybe you should judge peoples posts with the same care as you judge dogs.

Adios.


----------



## Puddycat

Bonnie82 said:


> I think Puddycat might've just been a little  at the length of the list of toxic plants - kinda like "OMG that's a lot!!!" - rather than criticising the list.  As it is quite shocking when you first get cats to realise just how many naturally-growing things are poisonous to them, when you consider how many cats roam freely and don't get sick from eating plants.
> 
> That's the way I read the post though, not that Puddycat was having a go at the OP what is a hugely informative and useful thread... just general shock at how many plants are toxic.
> 
> It surprised me when I saw it too, but it's very useful. As is that ASPCA link you posted Buffie - thank you for that - before we let the kittens play in the garden we're going to have to go through our wilderness with a fine-toothed comb trying to identify what everything is!


Thankyou thats exactly how it was meant. I will be very carefull in future as I am new to the forum and new to keeping animals and didnt realise that some animal lovers where so serious.


----------



## Bonnie82

Puddycat, I'm sure Buffie didn't mean any offence, I think it was just a misunderstanding. 

Sometimes it's quite hard to read how comments are meant to be taken on an internet forum, as so much depends on a person's intonation, facial expressions, and so on... and it's hard to convey those things when typing!

I have made comments myself in the past which have been taken the wrong way and I can see why someone might've interpreted your post that way, as a criticism, which is why I tried to explain what I understood your meaning to be. Hopefully you will stick around and not be too upset about this.

Your kittens are so cute - what adorable little buggers. I also have a ginger and white boy and a tabby and white girl.


----------



## buffie

Thanks Bonnie you are of course correct that I saw the post as a criticism of the thread .It wasnt helped when Puddycat also appeared to be a tad critical of the "household toxic" thread as well.As you say it is difficult to read meaning into text,that is why I feel it is wise when making a post to see how others may read it.I think it is best if this is now forgotten and we move on.


----------



## Puddycat

buffie said:


> Thanks Bonnie you are of course correct that I saw the post as a criticism of the thread .It wasnt helped when Puddycat also appeared to be a tad critical of the "household toxic" thread as well.As you say it is difficult to read meaning into text,that is why I feel it is wise when making a post to see how others may read it.I think it is best if this is now forgotten and we move on.


No I was not being critical, and yes we can put it in the past even if I havnt gotten any kind of............ anyway yeah lets leave it :smilewinkgrin: I did not come on here for an argument, I just made a comment being shocked so much was toxic and then replied to your next post saying how I thought the opening post could be improved and that is all. I wasnt even realy sure you where being funny about things to begin with!

Anyway I think its best to keep on topic from now on so I will not add anything further to this convo if you feel the need to continue or not. Sorry to everyone having to read this drivel.


----------



## Puddycat

Bonnie82 said:


> Your kittens are so cute - what adorable little buggers. I also have a ginger and white boy and a tabby and white girl.


Yours look lovely, I see they are siberian, they look very much like the norwegian forest cats dont they. I think Siberian, Weegie and Maine coon are my favorites as they all look very similar to me. I didnt know any of those breeds 3 months ago! Im very new!


----------



## Bonnie82

Puddycat said:


> Yours look lovely, I see they are siberian, they look very much like the norwegian forest cats dont they. I think Siberian, Weegie and Maine coon are my favorites as they all look very similar to me. I didnt know any of those breeds 3 months ago! Im very new!


Yep I think those three are my favourite breeds too! I just love the huge fluffy cats!  I can't wait to see what my boy looks like as a full-grown man.


----------



## Aurelia

Here's another link for plants that are *NOT* toxic 

Non-Toxic Plants


----------



## notsure

hobbs2004 said:


> Here is a link to a list of plants that are toxic to cats and lower down the list is a list of plants that are not toxic:
> 
> ASPCA | Print Now


Thanks for this link...

I just found my one & only houseplant on this list (actually I found 2 other varieties of the same plant and I'm not going to take any chances) - so looks like hubby will be getting a plant for his desk at work....

notsure


----------



## koekemakranka

Thanks Aurelia. But something I don't understand: in the toxic list orginally posted it is mentioned hen and chick(en)s. Then in this non-toxic list also hen and chicks???? So which is it then?


----------



## koekemakranka

missye87 said:


> Don't forget the lucky bamboos! The spiral ones or just straight sticks, usually bought from Ikea! They are related to lilies.


You mean sacred bamboo, the shrub?  My garden is full of them.

No, just checked ..phew...different plants. Can be rather confusing.


----------



## missye87

koekemakranka said:


> You mean sacred bamboo, the shrub?  My garden is full of them.
> 
> No, just checked ..phew...different plants. Can be rather confusing.


Yep they are different  They are the stick-like ones that you buy in IKEA as more of a decoration than anything else. Which is why it's so confusing, as online it says that bamboo is safe, but it wasn't until the vet hospital did a thorough investigation and put a call in to some type of poisoning know-it-alls here in the UK who found out that those specific ones are actually related to lilies that we found out!


----------



## Merenwenrago

Hmm are snap dragons really poisonous to cats since they have been fine around them for years?


----------



## Bearcub 7

Great list - very helpful but Calandiva doesn't appear to be on either - have you any ideas about this - I love it but it looks like my cats do too and I don't want them being ill.

Thanks


----------



## buffie

Bearcub 7 said:


> Great list - very helpful but Calandiva doesn't appear to be on either - have you any ideas about this - I love it but it looks like my cats do too and I don't want them being ill.
> 
> Thanks


I think it is a variety of Kalanchoe,if I'm right then it is toxic .


----------



## Merenwenrago

Merenwenrago said:


> Hmm are snap dragons really poisonous to cats since they have been fine around them for years?


Hmm just googled my question and it says it is non-toxic so why is it on the toxic list?

Are Snapdragons Toxic? | eHow.com


----------



## Merenwenrago

Toxic And Non-Toxic Plants For Cats



> *Plants Poisonous To Cats*
> Alfalfa
> Almond (Pits of)
> Aloe Vera
> Alocasia
> Amaryllis
> Apple (seeds)
> Apple Leaf Croton
> Apricot (Pits of)
> Arrowgrass
> Asparagus Fern
> Autumn Crocus
> Avacado (fuit and pit)
> Azalea
> 
> Baby's Breath
> Baneberry
> Bayonet
> Beargrass
> Beech
> Belladonna
> Bird of Paradise
> Bittersweet
> Black-eyed Susan
> Black Locust
> Bleeding Heart
> Bloodroot
> Bluebonnet
> Box
> Boxwood
> Branching Ivy
> Buckeyes
> Buddist Pine
> Burning Bush
> Buttercup
> 
> Cactus, Candelabra
> Caladium
> Calla Lily
> Castor Bean
> Ceriman
> Charming Dieffenbachia
> Cherry (pits, seeds & wilting leaves)
> Cherry, most wild varieties
> Cherry, ground
> Cherry, Laurel
> Chinaberry
> Chinese Evergreen
> Christmas Rose
> Chrysanthemum
> Cineria
> Clematis
> Cordatum
> Coriaria
> Cornflower
> Corn Plant
> Cornstalk Plant
> Croton
> Corydalis
> Crocus, Autumn
> Crown of Thorns
> Cuban Laurel
> Cutleaf Philodendron
> Cycads
> Cyclamen
> 
> Daffodil
> Daphne
> Datura
> Deadly Nightshade
> Death Camas
> Devil's Ivy
> Delphinium
> Decentrea
> Dieffenbachia
> Dracaena Palm
> Dragon Tree
> Dumb Cane
> 
> Easter Lily *
> Eggplant
> Elaine
> Elderberry
> Elephant Ear
> Emerald Feather
> English Ivy
> Eucalyptus
> Euonymus
> Evergreen
> 
> Ferns
> Fiddle-leaf fig
> Florida Beauty
> Flax
> Four O'Clock
> Foxglove
> Fruit Salad Plant
> 
> Geranium
> German Ivy
> Giant Dumb Cane
> Glacier IvyGolden Chain
> Gold Dieffenbachia
> Gold Dust Dracaena
> Golden Glow
> Golden Pothos
> Gopher Purge
> 
> Hahn's Self-Branching Ivy
> Heartland Philodendron
> Hellebore
> Hemlock, Poison
> Hemlock, Water
> Henbane
> Holly
> Honeysuckle
> Horsebeans
> Horsebrush
> Horse Chestnuts
> Hurricane Plant
> Hyacinth
> Hydrangea
> 
> Indian Rubber Plant
> Indian Tobacco
> Iris
> Iris Ivy
> 
> Jack in the Pulpit
> Janet Craig Dracaena
> Japanese Show Lily *
> Java Beans
> Jessamine
> Jerusalem Cherry
> Jimson Weed
> Jonquil
> Jungle Trumpets
> 
> Kalanchoe
> 
> Lacy Tree Philodendron
> Lantana
> Larkspur
> Laurel
> Lily
> Lily Spider
> Lily of the Valley
> Locoweed
> Lupine
> 
> Madagascar Dragon Tree
> Marble Queen
> Marigold
> Marijuana
> Mescal Bean
> Mexican Breadfruit
> Miniature Croton
> Mistletoe
> Mock Orange
> Monkshood
> Moonseed
> Morning Glory
> Mother-in Law's Tongue
> Morning Glory
> Mountain Laurel
> Mushrooms
> Narcissus
> Needlepoint Ivy
> Nephytis
> Nightshade
> 
> Oleander
> Onion
> Oriental Lily *
> 
> Peace Lily
> Peach (pits and wilting leaves)
> Pencil Cactus
> Peony
> Periwinkle
> Philodendron
> Pimpernel
> Plumosa Fern
> Poinciana
> Poinsettia (low toxicity)
> Poison Hemlock
> Poison Ivy
> Poison Oak
> Pokeweed
> Poppy
> Potato
> Pothos
> Precatory Bean
> Primrose
> Privet, Common
> 
> Red Emerald
> Red Princess
> Red-Margined Dracaena
> Rhododendron
> Rhubarb
> Ribbon Plant
> Rosemary Pea
> Rubber Plant
> 
> Saddle Leaf Philodendron
> Sago Palm
> Satin Pothos
> Schefflera
> Scotch Broom
> Silver Pothos
> Skunk Cabbage
> Snowdrops
> Snow on the Mountain
> Spotted Dumb Cane
> Staggerweed
> Star of Bethlehem
> String of Pearls
> Striped Dracaena
> Sweetheart Ivy
> Sweetpea
> Swiss Cheese plant
> 
> Tansy Mustard
> Taro Vine
> Tiger Lily *
> Tobacco
> Tomato Plant (green fruit, stem and leaves)
> Tree Philodendron
> Tropic Snow Dieffenbachia
> Tulip
> Tung Tree
> 
> Virginia Creeper
> 
> Water Hemlock
> Weeping Fig
> Wild Call
> Wisteria
> 
> Yews --
> e.g. Japanese Yew
> English Yew
> Western Yew
> American Yew





> *Plants NOT Poisonous To Cats*
> Achira
> Achyranthes verschaffelti
> Acorn squash
> African violet
> Algaroba
> Aluminum plant
> Alumroot
> American rubber plant
> Anthericum comosum
> Antirrhinum multiflorum
> Apple Leaf Croton
> Arabian gentian
> Aregelia
> Artillery plant
> Aspidium falcatum
> Aubepine
> Autumn olive
> 
> Baby tears
> Baby rubber tree plant
> Bachelors buttons
> Ball fern
> Bamboo palm
> Bamboo vine
> Bamboo
> Banana
> Banana squash
> Begonia species
> Belmore sentry palm
> Big shellbark hickory
> Bigonia
> Bitter pecan
> Bitternut
> Black hawthorn
> Black haw
> Blaspheme vine
> Bloodleaf
> Blooming sally
> Blue bead
> Blue echeveria
> Blue-dicks
> Blue-eyed daisy
> Blue daisy
> Bluebottle
> Blunt leaf peperomia
> Blushing bromeliad
> Bold sword fern
> Boston fern
> Bottle Palm
> Bottlebrush
> Brazilian orchid
> Bride's bonnet
> Bristly greenbrier
> Brodiaea pulchella
> Broom hickory
> Bullbrier
> Bur gourd
> Burro's tail
> Buttercup squash
> Butterfly ginger
> Butterfly squash
> Butterfly iris
> Butterfly tulip
> Butterfly orchid
> Button fern
> 
> Caeroba
> Calathea insignis
> California pitcher plant
> Callistemon citrinus
> Callistemon bradyandrus
> Callistemon viminalis
> Calochortus nuttalli
> Calthea lancifolia
> Camellia
> Canada hemlock
> Canary date palm
> Candle plant
> Candycorn plant
> Canna lily
> Cantebury-bell
> Cape jasmine
> Cape primrose
> Carob tree
> Carob
> Caroba
> Carobinha
> Carolina hemlock
> Carrion flower
> Carrot fern
> Carrot flower
> Casaba melon
> Cast Iron plant
> Cat ear
> Cat brier
> Cattleya labiata
> Celosia plumosa
> Celosia spicata
> Celosia globosa
> Chamaedorean humilis
> Chaparral snapdragon
> Chestnut
> Chicken-gizzard plant
> Chickens and hens
> Chin-lao-shu
> China root
> China aster
> Chinese plumbago
> Chlorophytum
> Chlorophytum bichetii
> Chocolate soldier plant
> Christmas dagger fern
> Christmas palm
> Christmas orchid
> Cinnamon jasmine
> Cinquefoil
> Cirrhopetalum
> Clearweed
> Cliff brake fern
> Club moss
> Cocks comb
> Cocktail orchid
> Collinia elegans
> Color-band Cryptanthus
> Columnar cactus
> Common garden canna
> Common snapdragon
> Common camellia
> Common catbrier
> Common staghorn fern
> Common greenbrier
> Confederate jasmine
> Coolwort
> Copper rose
> Copperlead
> Coral berry
> Coral ardisia
> Coral bells
> Cornflower
> Crape myrtle
> Crataegus phaenopyrum
> Crataegus spp.
> Creeping charlie
> Creeping pilea
> Creeping rubus
> Creeping gloxinia
> Creeping zinnia
> Creeping mahonia
> Crepe myrtle
> Crimson bottlebush
> Crimson cup
> Crisped feather fern
> Crossandra
> Cucumber
> Cushion moss
> Cushon aloe
> Cyrtudeira reptans
> 
> Dainty
> Dainty rabbits-foot fern
> Dallas fern
> Dancing doll orchid
> Davallia bullata mariessi
> Davallia trichomanoides
> Desert trumpet
> Dichelostemma
> Dichorisandra reginae
> Dinteranthus vanzylii
> Duffii fern
> Duffy fern
> Dwarf feather fern
> Dwarf Rose-Stripe Star
> Dwarf palm
> Dwarf royal palm
> Dwarf date palm
> Dwarf whitman fern
> Earth star
> Easter cattleya
> Easter daisy
> Easter orchid
> Easter lily cactus
> Edible banana
> Elephant-Ear Begonia
> Emerald ripple peperomia
> English hawthorn
> Epidendrum ibaguense
> Epidendrum
> Epidendrum atropurpeum
> Episcia spp.
> Fairy fountain
> False aralia
> Fan tufted palm
> Feather fern
> Feathered amaranth
> Fiery reed orchid
> Fig leaf gourd
> Figleaf palm
> Fingernail plant Fire weed
> Fish tail fern
> Flame of the woods
> Flame african violet
> Flame violet
> Florida butter-fly orchid
> Fluffy ruffles
> Forster sentry palm
> Fortunes palm
> Freckle face
> Friendship plant
> Frosty
> 
> Garden snapdragon
> Garden marigold
> German violet
> Gherkins
> Ghost plant
> Ghost leafless orchid
> Giant white inch plant
> Giant holly fern
> Giant aster
> Gibasis geniculata
> Globe thistle
> Gloxinia
> Gold bloom
> Gold-fish plant
> Golden shower orchid
> Golden lace orchid
> Golden aster
> Golden bells
> Good luck palm
> Grape hyacinth
> Grape Ivy
> Great willow herb
> Green ripple peperomia
> Greenbrier
> Hagbrier
> 
> Hardy gloxinia
> Hardy baby tears
> Haworthia
> Haws apple
> Haws
> Hawthorn
> Hedgehog gourd
> Hellfetter
> Hemlock tree
> Hen and chickens fern
> Hens and chickens
> Hickory
> Hindu rope plant
> Holligold
> Holly fern
> Hollyhock
> Honey plant
> Honey locust
> Honeydew melons
> Honeysuckle fuchsia
> Hookera pulchella
> Horse brier
> Hoya 'Mauna Loa'
> Hoya carnosa 'exotica'
> Hoya carnosa 'krinkle'
> Hoya carnosa 'variegata'
> Hubbard squash
> Hypocyrta spp.
> 
> Ice plant
> Imbricata sword fern
> Irish moss
> Iron cross begonia
> Iron tree
> Ivy-leaf peperomia
> Ivy peperomia
> 
> Jackson brier
> Jacob's ladder
> Japanese aralia
> Japanese pittosporum
> Japanese moss
> Japanese holly fern
> Jasmine
> Jewel orchid
> Joseph's coat
> Jungle geranium
> 
> Kaempferis
> Kahali ginger
> Kenilworth ivy
> Kentia palm
> Kenya palm
> Kenya violet
> Kharoub
> King and queen fern
> King of the forest
> King nut
> Kuang-yen- pa-hsieh
> 
> Lace flower vine
> Lace orchid
> Ladies ear drops
> Lady lou
> Lady palm
> Lagerstroemia indica
> Lance Pleumele
> Large Lady Palm
> Laurel-leaved greenbrier Mulberry tree
> Leather peperomia
> Leng-fen tu'an
> Leopard orchid
> Leopard lily
> Lesser snapdragon
> Lily of the valley orchid
> Linden
> Lipstick plant
> Little fantasy peperomia
> Little zebra plant
> Living rock cactus
> Living stones
> Locust pods
> Lou-lang-t'ou
> Luther
> 
> Madagascar jasmine
> Magnolia bush
> Mahonia aquifolium
> Malabar gourd
> Malaysian dracaema
> Manila palm
> Mapleleaf begonia
> Maranta
> Marbled fingernail
> Mariposa lily
> Maroon
> Mary-bud
> Measles plant
> Melons
> Metallic peperomia
> Metallic leaf begonia
> Mexican firecracker
> Mexican snowballs
> Mexican rosettes
> Minature maranta
> Minature marble plant
> Minature fish tail
> Miniature date palm
> Mistletoe cactus
> Mockernut hickory
> Mosaic plant
> Mosiac vase
> Moss phlox
> Moss agate
> Moss rose
> Moss campion
> Moss fern
> Mossy campion
> Mother fern
> Mother of pearl plant
> Mother spleenwort
> Mountain camellia
> Mountain grape
> Mulberry bush
> Musa paradisiaca
> Muscari spp.
> Muscari armeniacum
> Muskmellon
> 
> Narrow leafed pleomele
> Natal plum
> Neanthe bella palm
> Neanthebella
> Nematanthus spp.
> Neoregelia
> Nephrolepsis
> Nerve plant
> New silver and bronze
> Night blooming cereus
> 
> Odontoglossum spp.
> Old world orchid
> Old man cactus
> Orange star
> Oregon grape
> Ossifragi vase
> 
> Paddys wig
> Painted lady
> Palm lily
> Pampus grass
> Panamiga
> Pansy orchid
> Paradise palm
> Parlor plant
> Parlor palm
> Parsley fern
> Peace begonia
> Peacock plant Pearl plant
> Pearly dots
> Peperomia peltifolia
> Peperomia rotundifolia
> Peperomia fosteri
> Peperomia sandersii
> Peperomia hederifolia
> Pepper face
> Persian violet
> Pheasant plant
> Piggy back plant
> Pigmy date palm
> Pignut hickory
> Pignut
> Pilea microphylla
> Pilea mucosa
> Pink polka dot plant
> Pink Pearl
> Pink starlite
> Pink Brocade
> Pirliteiro
> Pitaya
> Plantanus occidentalis
> Plantanus orientalis
> Platinum peperomia
> Platycerium alicicorne
> Plumbago larpentiae
> Plush plant
> Polka dot plant
> Polystichum falcatum
> Pony tail
> Porcelain flower
> Pot marigold
> Prairie snowball
> Prairie lily
> Prayer plant
> Prickly bottlebrush
> Prostrate coleus
> Purple waffle plant
> Purple baby tears
> Purple passion vine
> Purpleosier willow
> 
> Queen's spiderwort
> Queencup
> Queens spiderwort
> Queensland arrowroot
> 
> Rabbits foot fern
> Rainbow orchid
> Red african violet
> red veined prayer plant
> red berried greenbrier
> red hawthorne
> red palm lily
> red edge peperomia
> reed palm
> resurrection lily
> rex begonia
> rhynchophorum
> Ribbon plant
> Roosevelt fern
> Royal velvet plant
> Rubber plant, baby
> Russian olive
> 
> Saffron spike zebra
> Saint Bernards lily
> Sand lily
> Sand verbena
> Satin pellionia
> Sawbrier
> Scabious
> Scarborough lily
> Scarlet orchid
> Scarlet sage
> Sego lily
> Shagbark hickory
> Shan ku'ei-lai
> Shellbark hickory
> Shiny leaf smilax
> Shrimp cactus
> Silver nerve plant
> Silver table fern
> Silver pink vine
> Silver bell
> Silver heart
> Silver star
> Silver berry
> Silver-leaf peperomia
> Silver tree anamiga
> Slender deutzia
> Small fruited hickory
> Smilax tamnoides vas hispida
> Speckled wood lily
> Spice orchid
> Spider ivy
> Spider plant
> Spotted laurel
> Squarenut
> Squirrels foot fern
> Star jasmine
> Star plant
> Star tulip
> Star window plant
> Star lily
> Strawberry
> Striped blushing
> Sugar pods
> Sulfur flower
> Summer hyacinth
> Swedish ivy
> Sweet william
> Sweetheart peperomia
> Sweetheart hoya
> Sword fern
> Tahitian bridal veil
> 
> Tailed orchid
> Tall feather fern
> Tall mahonia
> Teasel gourd
> Texas sage
> Thea japonica
> Thimble cactus
> Thorn apple
> Ti hu-ling
> Tiger orchid
> Toad spotted cactus
> Torch lily
> Tous-les-mois
> Trailing peperomia
> Tree cactus
> Tree gloxinia
> Tropical moss
> True cantalope
> Tu fu-ling
> Tulip poplar
> Tulip tree
> Turban squash
> Turf lily
> 
> Umbrella plant
> Urbinia agavoides
> Usambara violet
> 
> Variegated philodendron leaf peperomia
> Variegated wax plant
> Variegated wandering jew
> Variegated oval leaf peperomia
> Variegated laurel
> Velvet plant
> Venus fly trap
> Verona fern
> Verona lace fern
> Vining peperomia
> Violet slipper gloxinia
> 
> Waffle plant
> Walking anthericum
> Washington hawthorn
> Water hickory
> Watermelon peperomia
> Watermelon begonia
> Watermelon pilea
> Wax plant
> Wax rosette
> Weeping sergeant hemlock
> Weeping bottlebrush
> Weisdornbluten
> West indian gherkin
> Western sword
> White edged swedish ivy
> White heart hickory
> White ginger
> Whitman fern
> Wild buckwheat
> Wild buckwheat
> Wild sarsaparilla
> Wild lantana
> Wild strawberry
> Wild hyacinth
> Willow herb
> Windmill palm
> Winter cattleya
> Withered snapdragon
> Woolflower
> 
> Yellow-flowered gourd
> Yellow bloodleaf
> Yerba linda
> 
> Zebra haworthia
> Zebra plant
> Zinnia sp.
> Zucchini squash


A list that I found. Theres is quite a lot of bad plants and good plants.


----------



## Dally Banjo

Merenwenrago said:


> Hmm just googled my question and it says it is non-toxic so why is it on the toxic list?
> 
> Are Snapdragons Toxic? | eHow.com


I dont know but its listed on this one to

Plants Poisonous To Cats - Cat-World

Most out door cats will stay away from plants that are harmful to them by instinct I think there is more problems with house plants & cut flowers & cats that dont go out.


----------



## Merenwenrago

Dally Banjo said:


> I dont know but its listed on this one to
> 
> Plants Poisonous To Cats - Cat-World
> 
> Most out door cats will stay away from plants that are harmful to them by instinct I think there is more problems with house plants & cut flowers & cats that dont go out.


Well Amber sneezes when she is outside so I was wondering. All my other cats are perfectly fine and they even try to sleep on every flower they can.

We also have tons of lavender is that bad for cats? apparently the oil is bad


----------



## Guest

Wow this should be included in the kitten packs sticky. Very useful nfo for new kitten owners.


----------



## chrisd

Cats are clever. How many cats have you heard dying from a poisonous plant? I bet not many!


----------



## CatsMummy

Could you post a link to the "cpl" website? So that I can contact them and ask about a plant we have in our home please? I googled ''cpl'' but nothing came up in regards to cats, just properties:confused1:
Thank you


----------



## Dally Banjo

CatsMummy said:


> Could you post a link to the "cpl" website? So that I can contact them and ask about a plant we have in our home please? I googled ''cpl'' but nothing came up in regards to cats, just properties:confused1:
> Thank you


Plants Toxic to Cats - CATS PROTECTION


----------



## Panacea

Puddycat said:


> Yeah sure I get that some people wouldnt realise but if there are people out there who think rat poison for example is safe for cats then they really should not be getting a pet. If the obvious items where omitted from the list it would be much easyer to read through it thats all.


There are many people who don't realise that an antifreeze spillage in a puddle only needs to be licked by a thirsty cat (who will be attracted to the taste) and subsequently will probably die a most horrendous death after sickness, depression, deliriousness, kidney failure before losing the ability to walk and then falling in and out of consciousness and having multiple convulsions and eventually falling into a coma.

That naivety doesn't mean they shouldn't have a pet. We only learnt this last year after our neighbour maliciously fed our beloved Hendrix antifreeze. I can't get that experience out of my head. The same happens if a cat eats a slug pellet but most gardeners use them. So yes I think it's important to make people aware. The only negative is that the more people know the more copycats are armed


----------



## welshjet

I use dettol anti bacteria spay for my worktops, it does say - 'no bleach' 
i have tried looking at their website but cannot see anywhere if this is safe or non safe.

Has anyone see/heard anything


----------



## Dally Banjo

welshjet said:


> I use dettol anti bacteria spay for my worktops, it does say - 'no bleach'
> i have tried looking at their website but cannot see anywhere if this is safe or non safe.
> 
> Has anyone see/heard anything


It should say on the bottle if it is harmful to animals.


----------



## welshjet

Dally Banjo said:


> It should say on the bottle if it is harmful to animals.


I cant recollect seeing it on the spray either way, the only thing that really stood out was no bleach. Will have another good look when get home


----------



## mykittenleon

onion powder or even onions are harmful to cats so when you eat onions shut your cat in another room while eating onions and while cooking onions.
:001_huh:


----------



## cariad65

tea is hazardous to cats if you see your cat putting its head in your cup stop him/her ASAP
any medicines suitable for us humans eg aspirin, paracetamol :001_huh:


----------



## Lunaowen

Gosh wasn't expecting that. Just one question if your cat is an outdoor cat how do you monitor what they can get to????


----------



## MsFreya

welshjet said:


> I use dettol anti bacteria spay for my worktops, it does say - 'no bleach'
> i have tried looking at their website but cannot see anywhere if this is safe or non safe. Has anyone see/heard anything


Actually Dettol is one of a set of disinfectants that definitely are toxic to cats, and it does say so on the bottle. I discovered this to my horror after I bought it to clean out my cats' litter tray and very nearly missed the small bit of text on the bottle that says 'do not use around cats'!


----------



## SebsMum

That is a *HUGE * list!!!!!

I think I am going to have to make sure Hollie does not get into my herbal tea cupboard 

That's before I go and check the garden.....

x


----------



## SnazzyJazzy

lol im not really green fingered but i have two yuccas which iv had for years...and all my kitties have had a munch on it eeeeeeeeeeeeek


----------



## missy12

mykittenleon said:


> onion powder or even onions are harmful to cats so when you eat onions shut your cat in another room while eating onions and while cooking onions.
> :001_huh:


Oh! I didn't know that!


----------



## missy12

Now they realize that they'd almost killed their cats...:hand:


----------



## Archer

Dally Banjo said:


> Your welcome  dont no how to sticky though


Excellent Sticky!

I am glad to see bar a couple of peace lilies the rest of the plants I have are non-toxic to cats (my old boy left them all alone) but may be about to purchase a 6mnth old

Can anyone tell me if Sanseveria (mother in laws Tongue) is poisonous? It's not on the list, it's name suggests it's poisonous, mind you my Mother in law doesn't speak to me- or my Husband for that matter. Google search is inconclusive cos some sites say yes others no.

I am glad though the couple of big architectural palms I have are ok. If need be I will rehome the other plants.


----------



## Dally Banjo

Archer said:


> Excellent Sticky!
> 
> I am glad to see bar a couple of peace lilies the rest of the plants I have are non-toxic to cats (my old boy left them all alone) but may be about to purchase a 6mnth old
> 
> Can anyone tell me if Sanseveria (mother in laws Tongue) is poisonous? It's not on the list, it's name suggests it's poisonous, mind you my Mother in law doesn't speak to me- or my Husband for that matter. Google search is inconclusive cos some sites say yes others no.
> 
> I am glad though the couple of big architectural palms I have are ok. If need be I will rehome the other plants.


Sorry never heard of it, dont realy do plants anymore unless they are veg & at the allotment  if your not sure keep it out of reach of a kitten :crazy: most cats wont bother with plants that are bad for them but our lot are indoor cats & interfere with anything


----------



## koekemakranka

I am sure that a number of plants designated as poisonous are not. I take my cat for a walk in the communal garden every evening and there are loads of day lilies there. After reading about the dangers of lilies, I keep him well clear of them. However, the neighbours cats spend a lot of time amongst the lilies and nothing has ever happened to them?. A few nights ago, my normally sensible Nunu walked over to some baby day lilies and started munching on the leaves I panicked and tore off some leaves and ate them myself, thinking, "_at least we die together_". But they tasted just like fresh mown grass  I phoned the vet who said she didn't think it was necessary to come in if kitty is OK, but to bring him in at once if he showed any signs of illness . She said as far as she is aware, day lilies are not poisonous  I sometimes wonder if all these lists are not published by Americans to avoid litigation or to sow panic to ensure continued world domination
Also, I assumed Clivias, also a type of lily very common in SA gardens, would be poisonous and was just about to tear all mine out when a friend pointed out that South Africans had been growing clivias in their gardens for decades and she has never heard of a pet being poisoned by them. I checked with the vet, who said that only the roots of clivias are poisonous. So it appears not ALL parts of ALL lilies are poisonous to cats, and perhaps not ALL cats are affected. I hope in years to come, the list will become more realistic, e.g. X lily (stamens only), Y lilies (all parts except flower) and so on. We have enough to worry about.


----------



## Dally Banjo

I think its a case of most of the plants will just cause upset tums & bums :arf: but any part of Lillies can be fatal  The most dangerous types of lily for cats are the Tiger Lily (Lilium Tigrinum), Day Lily (Hemerocalis), Stargazer Lily (Lilium Orientalis), Easter Lily (Lilium Longiflorum), Rubrum Lily (Lilium Speciosum), Japanese Show Lily (Lilium Lancifolium), and Asiatic lilies. Not sure about baby day lilies  but I would consider all lillies should be considered potentially toxic


----------



## McSquirtle

I was under the impression that lily pollen is the most dangerous. The open flowers make a right mess and drop that orangey/yellow pollen which cats then groom off themselves. This can cause kidney damage and I have seen the affects first hand 
I do think a lot of the 'poisonous' plants listed have varying degrees. All three of mine chew on loads of things they probably shouldn't! But cats are normally good at avoiding the things likely to make them ill. Hence why the pollen is more of an accidental ingestion.
I'm sure your kitty will be fine  Just keep a close eye on her drinking and normal habits.


----------



## koekemakranka

Thanks. I also read somewhere that it is the pollen that is the real killer and that, apparently, it is not "toxic" in the usual sense of the word, but rather a type of allergen that cats have absolutely no tolerance for, and so develop a fatal allergic reaction. Not sure how true that it. Very scary.


----------



## thenaughtyfairy

I love having plants around and I have quite a few indoor plants and apart from one my two don't go near them. 

I will need to check the name of them and report back. However, I think different cats like different plants. My two don't eat flowers, but my ex's cat would eat everything apart from cheap ones, i/e carnations etc

And the plant they do chew... Well they chew it and it doesn't seem to bother them. Ok I'm expecting comments about 'what is it really doing?' (and fair enough) but my two are almost 7 and apart from one eye infection have never had to go to the vets (fingers x I know) xxx


----------



## thenaughtyfairy

p.s when I say never been to vets I mean for anything other than their regular checks/jags etc


----------



## russthejoyanimalsbring

Left out Garlic Alliumsativum


----------



## Smitherooney

Just been looking at the list of harmful stuff to our babies but I do know that DETTOL is very bad towards cats!!!
I used to swear by this stuff. I would clean the kitchen floor and the litter trays with it.


----------



## DENISE R

My cat Ruby will try to eat the leaves of any flowers I buy, esp roses! She also attacks my 'money plant', i did check on google and both of these seem okay and not to cause a problem.


----------



## missye87

Dally Banjo said:


> I think its a case of most of the plants will just cause upset tums & bums :arf: but any part of Lillies can be fatal  The most dangerous types of lily for cats are the Tiger Lily (Lilium Tigrinum), Day Lily (Hemerocalis), Stargazer Lily (Lilium Orientalis), Easter Lily (Lilium Longiflorum), Rubrum Lily (Lilium Speciosum), Japanese Show Lily (Lilium Lancifolium), and Asiatic lilies. Not sure about baby day lilies  but I would consider all lillies should be considered potentially toxic


The bamboo sticks you can buy from IKEA are related to lilies and are poisonous to cats. Found that out the hard way with Storm who,had to spend a night in kitty hospital on a drip!


----------



## nicolepoppy

very useful post thanks!!


----------



## ~Cookie~

Thank you very much for this list and the people always adding to it. It is always better to be safe than sorry when it comes to our precious pets.


----------



## eggyteapot

has some added the following things to the list as harmful household items to watch out for with kittens in the home.

tinsal,a family friends kitten ate tinsal 

sewing needle,yet again same cat i swear it had a death wish ate this too

wires,with alot of kittens i have had over the years have had a real liking for wires 

also make usre toilet lids are kept closed i found a kitten swimming in the toilet once =/

i have lernt with kittens espcially you need to keep a eye out as they are full of curiosity only harmful if kitten is left on its own with such items lying around .


----------



## Durhamchance

I have a large house plant in my living room which I believe is a parlor palm? A quick search shows it is non-toxic for cats and dogs. Can anyone confirm it is definitely a parlor palm?


----------



## buffie

Sorry I'm not good on house plants after all these years with leave munchers I no longer bother.You might not get much response on here,maybe better to try Cat Chat  Good luck hope you find out


----------



## Durhamchance

Thanks Buffie- I'm 90% sure as google pics look exactly the same, but I will get some opinions in cat chat too!


----------



## labydird

I have a couple of large aloe veras however the cat has never shown any interest in them


----------



## nutsandbolt

Wow, ty so much for this list and how quickly this thread has spread!!!!!!!!!!!!!

We have the following plants in the utility front (south facing where Nutz and Bolt rest from Frankie (DD),

Aloe Vera, Money Plant and half dead Busy Lizzie.

The Busy Lizzie started to get shorter and shorter 4 weeks ago and I'm not sure if Nutz and Bolt have been eating it!!!!!!!!!!!!

We've not had any symptoms shown up yet and I need to know if I should move the Aloe Vera & Money Plant into kitchen (north facing - as I've managed to kill most of my house plants in the kitchen).

Would the Busy Lizzie have been poisonous for them?


----------



## Ayla

very useful information! thank you very much!



Dally Banjo said:


> I do think cats are quite clever in keeping away from the bad plants


Don't think so!, you have to be very carefully with kittens!, last summer mi little Rinchi ate my tomato plant, and he was very sick, I had to leave him at a "cat-hospital" (that was terrible for me, I was crying all night...). He recovered, of course : ) but I removed the plant!


----------



## BWJurby

Dally Banjo said:


> Found this lot on the *cat world site*, there are quite a few I did'nt know about :w00t:
> 
> ....
> Chocolate
> .......
> Common Cat Poisons - Plants & Household Items Toxic To Cats | Cat Health Collection


]

This one made me laugh, we hide chocolate from our cat. One time I had left out a wrapped up Milkybar cow (white chocolate) that my boyfriend bought me as a present. The cat unwrapped it and licked off the cows face!!! I was not amused!! He has also ripped open cereal to eat it. All food is tucked away! 
He also tries to eat the organic fertiliser I put in the garden, they are pellets made form fish blood but it does say it is non-harmful to cats. I also have non-harmful slug pellets, of course I keep the packet out of the way


----------



## BWJurby

eggyteapot said:


> has some added the following things to the list as harmful household items to watch out for with kittens in the home.
> 
> also make usre toilet lids are kept closed i found a kitten swimming in the toilet once =/


Oh our cat also tries to drink from the toilet bowl which worries me in case one day it is after bleaching it!! I put down water and he gets told off if I catch him in the toilet and it seems to have stopped!


----------



## madeinwales

Very useful post, what do people use to clean there litter tray with? We're getting our 9 & 1/2 week baby Billy on Thursday my Mum and Nan will receive my 3 potted house plates one being a poinsettia that's still very much alive.. 

I have a basil plant in the kitchen window would that be dangerous for them, at the moment he will only be accompanied into the kitchen with either myself or my husband as i know you have to be very careful with kittens and fridges and washing machines. 

Thanks for all the very much helpful advice 
xxx


----------



## ClareThor

Please please be very carfull of Patio Cleaner, our poor little Pippa knocked a bottle over last year and even though it had a safety cap it split open. 
Pippa suffered horrible chemical burns on her body and had serious internal damage and was intensive care for weeks. She was only 16 months old.
Luckily we had insurance as the bill was £1500

the emergency vet didnt at first suspect poisioning and it wasnt until she started convulsing did we realise how serious it was.

she never fully recovered and she died a couple of months after (sadly got hit by a car), I miss my Pippa cat so much and know that she is out of pain now, but it break my hearts knowing what she went though and she was such a little figher.


----------



## Samovila

This thread is an excellent idea.

I read somewhere that lilies can be harmful to cats, so I just double checked and found this site: Plants Poisonous to Cats - Poisonous Plants for Dogs .

Clare, I just read your post and I'm so sorry about your little Pippa.


----------



## michellequeens

Thanks very helpful!


----------



## neaptide

Thankyou knew some of them. Very tongue in cheek would like to add paint is painful to your pocket. I was decorating the hall and needed the bathroom. put paint tray on top of telephone table. off i went, came down 5 mins later and thought why is there green paw marks on the carpet? Madam has jumped up slid in the tray then in panic ran round the living room, over the leather suite and then bombed upstairs. She was in the middle of the duvet mewing pitifully it's not my fault,and green from head to toe. I phoned the vet what to do?
Thank god it was emulsion, several shampoos later and wrapped in a towel cat warm and cuddled.
Took me 2 days scrubbing to get all the paint off the rest of the house. Cat and slave survived.


----------



## Matti

neaptide said:


> Thankyou knew some of them. Very tongue in cheek would like to add paint is painful to your pocket. I was decorating the hall and needed the bathroom. put paint tray on top of telephone table. off i went, came down 5 mins later and thought why is there green paw marks on the carpet? Madam has jumped up slid in the tray then in panic ran round the living room, over the leather suite and then bombed upstairs. She was in the middle of the duvet mewing pitifully it's not my fault,and green from head to toe. I phoned the vet what to do?
> Thank god it was emulsion, several shampoos later and wrapped in a towel cat warm and cuddled.
> Took me 2 days scrubbing to get all the paint off the rest of the house. Cat and slave survived.


This actually had me laughing out loud in my office (people think I'm mad now)- I'm just imagining poor kitty completely green and folorn-looking! But yes, thank god it was emulsion!

Out of interest, other than chocolate (and coffee), is there any other types of human food that is particularly bad for cats? My 15 week old is obsessed with anything that I eat, and I regularly turn my back for a second to find him face first in whatever I have eaten/been eating. He has his own allergies so I try and keep as much as possible away from him, but unfortunately sometimes he is too sneaky for his own good, and often ends up with a face full of food (yesterday it was rice pudding)!


----------



## buffie

Matti said:


> This actually had me laughing out loud in my office (people think I'm mad now)- I'm just imagining poor kitty completely green and folorn-looking! But yes, thank god it was emulsion!
> 
> *Out of interest, other than chocolate (and coffee), is there any other types of human food that is particularly bad for cats?* My 15 week old is obsessed with anything that I eat, and I regularly turn my back for a second to find him face first in whatever I have eaten/been eating. He has his own allergies so I try and keep as much as possible away from him, but unfortunately sometimes he is too sneaky for his own good, and often ends up with a face full of food (yesterday it was rice pudding)!


Have a look at this link...........Human Foods Which Cats Can't Eat | Feline Nutrition
I'm sure there will be more but this will give you a start.


----------



## Treaclesmum

I've just been given a lovely bunch of tulips by my cousin for my birthday on Tuesday... is it ok to put them on the kitchen windowsill...?

Pixie has had a sniff but didn't seem interested (she is the one that could be prone to chewing the leaves...) - are tulips poisonous...??!


----------



## Jaguar01

Bloody hell. my princess has tuna at least 2-3 times a week. going to knock that on the head now for sure.


----------



## cat lady

that is a long list glad you found it lot of them i never new very helpfull
thank you


----------



## eggyteapot

Jaguar01 said:


> Bloody hell. my princess has tuna at least 2-3 times a week. going to knock that on the head now for sure.


hi you can buy tuna ment for cats thats almost like can tuna that we eat =)

Thrive Complete Saver Pack 24 x 75g


----------



## Mum

Thanks for making this thread (and I hope its okay to bump this?) as trying to find cat safe indoor and outdoor plants that won't harm our upcoming new kitten has been quite difficult but I love having oxygenating plants in my house and a bit of colour in my garden.

I bought some sage seeds for my herb patch but a friend recently told me sage is actually toxic to cats? I was not aware of this (it is also absent from your list) so I'm not sure if this is simply a myth but there is very little information on the packaging. 

Also does anyone know if lupins are okay? As I have quite a country cottage type garden with lots of catnip, lavender, lemongrass, thyme and a few apple trees. As far as I'm aware everything on that list bar the lupins which I still have a question mark over are cat safe.

I'm also unsure whether or not to keep my indoor chilli plant and christmas catcus?


----------



## Marycat

koekemakranka said:


> I am sure that a number of plants designated as poisonous are not. I take my cat for a walk in the communal garden every evening and there are loads of day lilies there. After reading about the dangers of lilies, I keep him well clear of them. However, the neighbours cats spend a lot of time amongst the lilies and nothing has ever happened to them?. A few nights ago, my normally sensible Nunu walked over to some baby day lilies and started munching on the leaves I panicked and tore off some leaves and ate them myself, thinking, "_at least we die together_". But they tasted just like fresh mown grass  I phoned the vet who said she didn't think it was necessary to come in if kitty is OK, but to bring him in at once if he showed any signs of illness . She said as far as she is aware, day lilies are not poisonous  I sometimes wonder if all these lists are not published by Americans to avoid litigation or to sow panic to ensure continued world domination
> Also, I assumed Clivias, also a type of lily very common in SA gardens, would be poisonous and was just about to tear all mine out when a friend pointed out that South Africans had been growing clivias in their gardens for decades and she has never heard of a pet being poisoned by them. I checked with the vet, who said that only the roots of clivias are poisonous. So it appears not ALL parts of ALL lilies are poisonous to cats, and perhaps not ALL cats are affected. I hope in years to come, the list will become more realistic, e.g. X lily (stamens only), Y lilies (all parts except flower) and so on. We have enough to worry about.


 You are so right. This plant thing is a bit OTT. I have had cats forever and only recently have I heard about plants being poisonous to cats. Its a wonder any of mine lived seeing as I have tons of the aforementioned plants n my garden.My 20 year old has been sleeping in a bed of lavender for years, its permanently squashed, it hasn't done her any harm. I think you only need to worry about it for house cats. For example I would never have lillies in my house cause the 20 yr old spends most of her time their, You are so right, we have enough to worry about!


----------



## buffie

Marycat said:


> You are so right. This plant thing is a bit OTT. I have had cats forever and only recently have I heard about plants being poisonous to cats. Its a wonder any of mine lived seeing as I have tons of the aforementioned plants n my garden.My 20 year old has been sleeping in a bed of lavender for years, its permanently squashed, it hasn't done her any harm. I think you only need to worry about it for house cats. For example I would never have lillies in my house cause the 20 yr old spends most of her time their, You are so right, we have enough to worry about!


You take from the list what you want to believe.The plants on the list may not all be dangerous but they have obviously been put on there for a reason.
To say it should only be relevant to house cats is being a bit naïve , daffodils , tulips and many lillies (common in many gardens)to name but a few are grown outdoors .


----------



## Marycat

buffie said:


> You take from the list what you want to believe.The plants on the list may not all be dangerous but they have obviously been put on there for a reason.
> To say it should only be relevant to house cats is being a bit naïve , daffodils , tulips and many lillies (common in many gardens)to name but a few are grown outdoors .


 Ok will do. I am just saying that I have many of the plants on that list in my garden including daffs and tulips and my cats have never come to harm. I don't think its naive to believe that a house cat will be in far more danger cause they are in a confined space with the said plant.Its a real shame if people go and panic and dig up any plant that could possibly be a slight problem.Its a good idea to make a list and be aware when buying new plants but its also helpful to remember that cats are clever creatures and don't tend to sit in the garden eating a tulip for dinner. Mine go for the grass and the catnip. Straw poll.. how many people know a cat that died of poisoning due to chewing on a plant in the garden? I don't know any but it could be me? I would seriously be interested if this is something that I should be taking more seriously?


----------



## simon89

I agree. My cats get tuna every sunday. Tuna especially for cats as you said.


----------



## simon89

I agree. As I ran over the list I was wondering whether it is all correct. For example concerning the tulips, they've never harmed any of my cats...


----------



## eggyteapot

simon89 said:


> I agree. My cats get tuna every sunday. Tuna especially for cats as you said.


yes the link i sent dosent seem to have it anymore heres another link to some 100% tuna meat no nonsence

Thrive Complete: Thrive Complete Cat Food 6 x 75g


----------



## Kazbosh

Very good idea to to find out what's harmful to your animals  x


----------



## maisiecat

Not sure if this has been posted on here, this link gives some interesting information and details of what is in Febreze.

Exposed: What's Lurking in Febreze? | Care2 Healthy Living


----------



## buffie

maisiecat said:


> Not sure if this has been posted on here, this link gives some interesting information and details of what is in Febreze.
> 
> Exposed: What's Lurking in Febreze? | Care2 Healthy Living


Thanks for posting the link


----------



## ForeverHome

Mine only go for the plants when their tray of grass is getting tired but thanks for the list it's a long one!

Aren't ALL bulb plants toxic? And all lilies and onion/garlic types?


----------



## dormouse

I checked the list and wonder about the dracena palm.. I've had one for six years or so, and my cat often munched on the leaves, but it did not seem to do her any harm... The plant started to look quite sad, though, so I put it away on a shelf, but I wonder if I should put it somewhere completely inaccessible?
I also have an Uzambar violet, Echinacea and Christmas cactus which do not appear in the list and also a small soft cactus-like plant that I do not know the name of... perhaps someone does know? I am attaching a picture here.


----------



## gatsby

I found out that tea tree oil is rather toxic to kitties. 

Within minutes of getting out of the shower and entering the same room as the cat he hightailed it out of there and started coughing up a lung, i was so worried but he just kept running away from me, after five minutes he was fine. It didn't click it was anything to do with me until i washed my hair again today with the same shampoo/conditioner and exactly the same thing happened. A quick google told me it was the tea tree oil that is toxic to cats. 
I am kind of so happy i found this out now as i was going to use tea tree oil to prepare my floors. 

If the smell alone has this effect on the little mite, i hate to think what it would be like if he ingested it.


----------



## lazydays

Just saw a cat on Bondi Vet a few nights ago who died after having paracetamol. It was a frightening reminder


----------



## Nourhan

Dally Banjo is a good answer!


----------



## buffie

Nourhan said:


> Dally Banjo is a good answer!


----------



## Britt

anniebear said:


> lol thats a huge list!!!


Some of these plants are in my garden or should I say in my land lady's garden. I'm not supposed to get rid of them. What can I do? Is Pooh gonna eat them?


----------



## Britt

Maybe I could cover up the potentially harmful plants?


----------



## nightkitten

I would say it depends on what type of plants they are. If they are lillies then get rid of them no matter what your landlady might think.

But some of the plants on the list are only harmful if they e.g. eat the root. I would check what type of plants they are and then google what part of it is actually harmful to cats before you take any action.


----------



## Britt

nightkitten said:


> I would say it depends on what type of plants they are. If they are lillies then get rid of them no matter what your landlady might think.
> 
> But some of the plants on the list are only harmful if they e.g. eat the root. I would check what type of plants they are and then google what part of it is actually harmful to cats before you take any action.


Holly


----------



## negative creep

Can anyone recommend an indoor plant that's good for him to chew on and hopefully reduce vomiting. I know absolutely nothing about plants so it needs to be cheap and idiot proof!


----------



## vivien

negative creep said:


> Can anyone recommend an indoor plant that's good for him to chew on and hopefully reduce vomiting. I know absolutely nothing about plants so it needs to be cheap and idiot proof!


Cats sometimes vomit because they have a furball, and sometimes it won't pass through ( either end ) but at your fellas age I would get him a checkup at the vet to be sure. Grass or cat grass is very good for getting hairballs up and my Max get very constipated when he has a furball and I now get him some whiskas anti hairball treats they are £1 at the moment in Asda and they do help Max, especially as all the hairball pastes I have bought Max just fights me at I get more over me than in him. He takes the whiskas treats easily.

Viv xx


----------



## GingerNinja

negative creep said:


> Can anyone recommend an indoor plant that's good for him to chew on and hopefully reduce vomiting. I know absolutely nothing about plants so it needs to be cheap and idiot proof!


I agree with Viv, if the vomiting is regular then it would be worth a check at the vet.

I have heard that cats like parsley (and so I grew some) but my cats ignored it, but they are strange and to try would only cost £1


----------



## Mistyweather123

Too tiny for me to read on the can but how about Airwick Automatic air freshener? We have 3 lavender ones on the go all of the time. It has never bothered the dog.


----------



## Catharinem

You have to have disinfectants, especially with kittens, but a good/safe one is Zoflora AS LONG AS CORRECTLY DILUTED AND SURFACES ARE DRY BEFORE CATS HAVE CONTACT(hope I'm allowed to mention brands, other brands do exist etc as they say on the radio!). I like this one because 1)It's fairly safe
2) smells quite nice, I'm on cinnamon at the moment as it's Christmas
3) it's a concentrate, so as long as you have a squirty spray bottle you can make up your own and save a fortune, most of the spray disinfectants you buy ready to squirt are water.


----------



## purplecupcake

Is washing up liquid okay? And detol? Air freshener?
Is my deodorant okay as long as I spray it on while they're out of the room?

Great post by the way


----------



## buffie

purplecupcake said:


> Is washing up liquid okay? And detol? Air freshener?
> Is my deodorant okay as long as I spray it on while they're out of the room?
> 
> Great post by the way


Dettol is definitely toxic,airfreshener etc to be avoided if possible ,as are diffusers unless of course they are the pet remedy/feliway ones


----------



## krissycat

Wow hmy: I think I have a peace lily on my bedroom window sill. That said my cat has never tried to digest any bit of it. If so much is poisonous to cats they must be good at knowing about it. 

My parents cat did have a good go at eating the plant i got my mum for christmas though :/


----------



## Lunabuma

Just wanted to add some info about secondary poisoning. I know rat poison is dangerous to cats and had some securely housed. My cat ate part of a mouse that had eaten poison I put down for a rat infestation.

For more info, see this thead http://www.petforums.co.uk/cat-chat/395708-ziggy-vets.html


----------



## Torin.

Does anyone know how easily lilies spread? One appeared in my front garden over the winter and I was only able to ID (either arum or calla, people are debating) it last week. I've completely dug it up now, so that particular plant won't be an issue. However I've no idea how it got there? Or whether it's likely that more will emerge or not?


----------



## Catmomdo

I looked into this before I got the kittens, as I have a lot of house plants and remembered that especially kittens are into everything. Our old cat didn't bother with plants other than his cat gras and papyrus plants. According to my research all but one and a few over which there seems to be some controversy in the online advice, are ok. 

So ok are my Orchids (Phaleanopsis), Bamboos, Spider Plants, Christmas Cactii, Money Plant. 

My Anthurium will need to get re-homed. 

Controversy I found regarding Ficus Benjamin and Lemon Trees (all citrus trees, really). The old cat nibbled on both and was fine. 

One of the little ones actually loves cuddling up inside the large pot of the Ficus Benjamin for a bijou snoozette, every so often. So far neither of them have nibbled any plants yet, but they can't jump on the window sills yet ;-) 

I have started growing a few colonies of catgrass and will buy more papyrus plants. In general, when it comes buying house plants, I only buy what I can identify. No matter how good a plants looks, if the description only says "Foliage Plant", the store can keep it. With my luck I'd bring home an Oleander, only to go to sleep and never up again


----------



## Suzi Sheldon

I just got a kitten and I have lillys in my kitchen and two indoor plants should I remove these asap? Even if he cant get up on the counters yet?


----------



## Torin.

Suzi Sheldon said:


> I just got a kitten and I have lillys in my kitchen and two indoor plants should I remove these asap? Even if he cant get up on the counters yet?


Yes definitely, get rid of the lilies immediately, They're seriously toxic to cats, so even being in the same environment as your cat is very risky.
http://icatcare.org/advice/keeping-cats-safe/lilies
http://icatcare.org/cat-campaigns/lily-toxicity

What are the non-lily plants?


----------



## Suzi Sheldon

Oh okay they have been removed to the outside bin!


----------



## Suzi Sheldon

Is a Bromeliad guzmania plant ok? 

I also have a parlour palm which I think is on the list so thats in the bin now also


----------



## emotink

Gutted! It looks like I'm going to have to bin all my aloe Vera plants ... they're the only plant I don't seem to kill. Luckily Harper can't reach them yet


----------



## Charity

I didn't want to hi-jack @Rufus15 's thread about kitten season so thought I'd start a new one to show the video on the Cats Protection website about the benefits of neutering. If you have kittens and are thinking about it, do it.


----------



## Rufus15

Hijack away  although I think you're right to post a separate thread that will get more traffic.


----------



## Bertie'sMum

thanks @Charity - very informative and reassuring for new cat slaves


----------



## SusieRainbow

I think this should be a sticky if no-one objects ?


----------



## SbanR

Thanks. A very informative video. Pleased to hear them say *a collar is not necessary as kittens leave the suture site alone*. Pity they didn't also include post-op suits.


----------



## Rufus15

SusieRainbow said:


> I think this should be a sticky if no-one objects ?


Seconded


----------



## kirstykins

cp do free neuter and chip vouchers so u needent have to save up for procedure


----------



## Smuge

Ash and Garfield are getting snipped on Wed. im far from thrilled about it (Tali had a bad infection after her spay) but its for the best

We both work so we dont qualify for any vouchers, itl be an expensive trip to get two done!


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

Some of those plants are deadly to cats, I think we all know about the Lily, Belladona , deadly nightshade etc but you have included many plants that are mildly toxic. My cat is indoor only and i dont allow any plants in my home with the exception of cat grass and cat nip


----------



## MissyfromMice

Missy at 6 1/2 months, proud to be spayed.


----------



## Pollypudding

I have absolutely no plants in my house or my garden,for the risk of poisoning to my cat.


----------



## Saffy Cat

There’s actually a few hardy plants you can have that are suitable for UK homes and won’t harm your cat. Garden centres and plant shops aren’t very knowledgeable though so best you do your research first. 

Plants below that are safe are usually readily available online or in shops here. I would always look for the full botanical name to be certain, always two but perhaps three names

Chlorophytum comosum (spider plant - although I understand some cats like to chew these like cat grass so they might not live anyway)
Pilea peperomioides (missionary plant/chinese money plant)
Peperomia genus
Ceropegia woodii (chain of hearts)
Sedum morganianum (burros tail)
Echeveria succulents
Hoya genus
Aspidistra elatior (cast iron plant) 
Fatsia japonica (false aralia)

These plants are low maintenance and small probably best put up high so less tempting anyway.

It’s possible to also have mint, basil, thyme and rosemary if you have the sunlight and the inclination to look after them. 

True ferns (check as the so called asparagus fern is not!) are safe as well but I feel they require too much humidity. I found a fern called Pteris ensiformis (swordbrake fern) which can cope with less humidity and watering.

I have a chamaedorea seifrizii (bamboo palm), impatiens velvetia, tradescantia fluminensis but these are less commonly sold. There are other similar sounding plants that are poisonous so my approach is find plants that are safe by full botanical name, plants suitable for the environment (mine is cold and average humidity) and low maintenance. I want them to be hardy against pests and to water them weekly or less :Happy

As you see it’s not impossible to have plants but whether it suits your lifestyle and survives the cat is another thing.

My cat loves the plants, she never chews them but likes to sniff them when she walks around so I think that contributes to her wellbeing as she chooses to be an indoor cat.


----------



## Saffy Cat

Ceropegia woodii (chain of hearts) is usually available around this time of year as it’s commonly sold as a valentine gift. The variegated versions of these plants are very nice


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

It really annoys me how people still allow their cats to have kittens. Many of them actively encourage their cats to get pregnant in the missguided belief that a female should have a litter before spaying.
Cats are overpopulated or rather I should say that there aren't enough people willing to give them a home. Shelters are maxed out and there are approx one million stray cats in the UK many of whom are not nuetured. The private renting situation has just made things even worse. 
If you truly love cats you will get them nuetured as early as possible.


----------



## 5r6ubertbe6y

MissyfromMice said:


> Missy at 6 1/2 months, proud to be spayed.
> View attachment 361941


Miss Milo was spayed at 6 months too. ☺


----------



## Nola

MissMiloKitty said:


> It really annoys me how people still allow their cats to have kittens. Many of them actively encourage their cats to get pregnant in the missguided belief that a female should have a litter before spaying.
> Cats are overpopulated or rather I should say that there aren't enough people willing to give them a home. Shelters are maxed out and there are approx one million stray cats in the UK many of whom are not nuetured. The private renting situation has just made things even worse.
> If you truly love cats you will get them nuetured as early as possible.


Finally someone taking sense today have 3 rescue cats I bought my first cat nearly 5 years ago from a group of kids I never wanted a cat as I thought my dog would never get along with one but this kitten I saw in the street with these kids I new there mum so I knocked on the door and offered £50 to take the kitten as I could not leave getting thrown about by these kids she snapped my hand off for the money so I took the kitten I later found out she lets her cat just keep have litters makes me sick I no now she don't have it any more she probably the poor thing never came home I had a big vet bill with this kitten but now a very happy spoiled cat who we love dearly my second cat was of a farm I had to run on a busy toad to get it when everybody's stood looking but did nothing the kitten was 4 weeks old but with vet care and care at home she is now a beautiful cat who has a lovely life and the best of everything farmers should allow animal welfare group to trap and get them all done and put back on fatmbbut the farmers won't so that makes me sick and my third cat was someone down my street who let her cat have litter after litter I went to her house and told her get your cat sorter but she shut the door in my face and 2 weeks later she moved and left a kitten behind so yet again people new about this kitten but did nothing but luckily he came in my garden one day I scooped him up he was so tiny though he was only about six weeks but vets said he was 6 months so very neglected I he had worms fl as flu a lump in his neck clogged eye i kept him away from my other 2 cat for 3 week which was hard work but I did it got him done straight away cause he was at the age we're he would want to be mating got his flu and everything else sorted these three cats have cost so much money but they would all be dead if I did not take them so I no it's a long story but your so right get your cats done stop these poor kittens suffering people who get kittens or puppies make me sick when they breed them don't get a kitten unless u get it done


----------



## Purr010

I’m hoping that a what plants or flowers are safe list might be shorter


----------



## Mrs Brown

My cousin has a huge peacelily plant in her kitchen and I admired it for some time before buying one. It stood pride of place on a table in my living room. Oh why did I not realise it is on that list of DO NOT HAVE IN A HOME WITH CATS as I knew of certain plants to avoid but had no idea this one should be banned from the home. I liked the plant but after seeing him nibble the leavesI then put it on top of my freezer and out of Robbie's reach (he has never been up there) but now learn that they don't have to actually chew the leaves to be at risk.

He has done a lot of chewing the leaves when it was on the table. They must taste good to him. 

It is being binned completely today and I will just make do with my artificial plants. I hate thinking of what might have been and that he may have felt unwell after chewing the leaves.


----------



## Marthamatic

Cacti.... I had to bring my cat to the vet twice coz she decided to play with a small cactus on my desk!


----------



## lymorelynn

The majority of members here are not vets or vet nurses. Any advice given regarding the treatment of any animal, even that given by someone who is known to be a qualified practitioner, should be checked with the owner's own vet and checked with a second opinion if the owner is still concerned.
It is fine to say 'my vet does this' but not to state that a vet who does not 'do this' is wrong


----------



## loraonya

I am not sure. Mine eats all the plants even though they are toxic


----------

